# أين قال القرآن بعدم صلب وموت المسيح؟ أين نفى القرآن هذا؟ | حوار بين عضو فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي ودكتور



## Molka Molkan (3 سبتمبر 2014)

​هذا الحوار الذي سوف تقرأونه تم في الرسائل الخاصة بين أحد أعضاء الفريق وبين الدكتور منقذ السقار (الصفحة) على فيس بوكوهو كما يطلق على نفسه أنه “متخصص في حوار الأديان” فدخلت لصفحته وسألته سؤالا بسيطاً وواضحاً، وسبب اهمية هذا السؤال، انك لا تجد (تقريباً) أي مسلم (على الأقل بين العرب) إلا ويخبرك أن القرآن قد نفى قتل وصلب المسيح، وتراه يتكلم بثقة، وسوف تعتقد للوهلة الأولى ان القرآن به من الأدلة ما يكفي لأن يجعل المسلم في تمام الثقة من كلامه هذا، وربما تجد بعض المسيحيين قد أخطأوا في فِهم بعض النصوص القرآنية فصاروا يفهمونها كما يفهمها المسلمون بشكل خاطيء من كثرة ترديد المسلمون لها ووصفها أنها تنفي قتل وصلب المسيح، لكن كل هذا ستعرف حقيقته عندما تسأل أي مسلم: *أين قال القرآن بعدم صلب وموت المسيح؟ أين نفى القرآن هذا؟*

وهذا الحوار هو مع شخص يعد خبيرا في “حوارات الأديان” وله من الكتب الكثير مما ينتقد فيه المسيحية، وسوف نضع لحضراتكم بعض الشبهات التي طرحها في كتبه ونرد عليها متى توفر الوقت، لذا، فاهمية الحوار مع الدكتور المحترم (كما نظنه) منقذ السقار هو علمه ومكانته بين شباب طارحي الشبهات اليوم، فنرجو ان تستفيدوا من الحوار وتستمتعوا به وتدرسوه:

*Mina Salah*
دكتور منقذ أريد أن أسألك عن نص في القرآن يقول بأن المسيح لم يصلب أو ينفي صلب المسيح بأي شكل من الأشكالتقبل فائق إحترامنا..


Jul 18




*منقذ بن محمود السقار*مرحب بك صديقي مينا

Jul 19 · Sent from Mobile





*منقذ بن محمود السقار*الاية تقول
وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم

Jul 19 · Sent from Mobile




*Mina Salah*
أشكر حضرتك دكتور / منقذ على ردك على رسالتي
لكن هذا النص لا يقول بعدم قتل المسيح مطلقاً، بل غايته أن يقول بعدم قتل اليهود للمسيح، لأنه يقول “وما قتلوه وما صلبوه” ولم يقل “وما قُتل وما صُلب” فقد نفى النص الفاعل (وهو حسب السياق: اليهود) ولم ينف الفعل نفسه ألا وهو الصلب والقتل، وهذا واضح من النص نفسه، وهذا النص يمكن أن يُفهم في إطار أنه بالحقيقة الرومان هم من قتلوه بأنفسهم بتحريض اليهود، لكن القاتل هم الرومان وليس اليهود..ولكي أوضح لك بقرينة قرآنية أن النص لا يمكن أن يوجد فيه نفي للفعل، بل للفاعل، فلنقرأ معا:
فَلَمْ تَقْتُلُوهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ قَتَلَهُمْ وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ رَمَى وَلِيُبْلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْهُ بَلَاءً حَسَنًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ (17) الأنفال
فعلى الرغم من أن النص يقول “فلم تقتلوهم” إلا أهذا لم يمنع أن يكون فاعل آخر أن يكون قد قتلهم. 
أريد نص ينفي الصلب وليس الصالب.
وشكرا لسعة صدرك.


Jul 19




*منقذ بن محمود السقار*أجدد الترحيب بك
دعك من خلفيتك الثقافية، ودعني من خلفيتي الثقافية
ما رايك أن نتجرد فنقرأ النصوص كم هي ونسلم انفسنا لها
وقولهم إنا قتلنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم وإن الذين اختلفوا فيه لفي شك منه ما لهم به من علمٍ إلا اتباع الظن وما قتلوه يقيناً (157) بل رفعه الله إليه وكان الله عزيزاً حكيماً (158) وإن من أهل الكتاب إلا ليؤمنن به قبل موته ويوم القيامة يكون عليهم شهيداً 
ما الذي تفهمه من:
شبه لهم
لفي شك منه
اتباع الظن
وما قتلوه يقينا بل رفعه الله
ليؤمنن به قبل موته
دعنا نتأمل نصا آخر
{وإذ كففت بني إسرائيل عنك} (المائدة: 110).
وأما ما ذكرته عن الانفال 17 فهو صحيح لوجود القرينة التي تفهم من السياق، وإلا لو اطلقناه بلا قرينة لما بقي للنصوص أي دلالة تدل عليها.
دعني اوضح لك الأمر ببعض الامثلة لترى مقدار التعطيل الذي نمارسه بهذه الطريقة:
1. (هُنَاكَ سَقَطَ فَاعِلُو الإِثْمِ. دُحِرُوا فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِيعُوا الْقِيَامَ)، المعنى بحسب طريقتك يمكن أن يكون : هم لم يقوموا بأنفسهم لكن الله أو غيره أقامهم.
2. (حِبَالُ الأَشْرَارِ الْتَفَّتْ عَلَيَّ. أَمَّا شَرِيعَتُكَ فَلَمْ أَنْسَهَا)، والمعنى بحسب طريقتك يمكن أن يكون: أنا لم أنسها بفعلي، لكني نسيتها بفعل غيري.
3. (أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَمْ أَتْرُكْ وَصَايَاكَ)، والمعنى بحسب طريقتك يمكن أن يكون: لم أتركها باختياري لكني تركتها لأنك جعلتني اتركها.
لا ريب أنك تعتبر هذا من التلاعب بالنصوص، والعبث بها، فثمة فرق بين الآية وهذه الفقرات، وهي السياق كان واضحاً
عموما صديقي، دعنا نحن المسلمين وفهمنا الذي تعتبره مغلوطا لقرآننا، فهذه قضية تخصنا.
أنا أقول بأن كتابكم وتاريخ الفرق المسيحية القديمة كاف لمناقشة هذه القضية، وقد فعلته في كتابي هل افتدانا المسيح على الصليب، ومن خلال برنامج “وما قتلوه وما صلبوه”، ومعظم حلقاته منشورة في اليوتيوب.
ومرحبا بك من جديد

Jul 19 · Sent from Web




*Mina Salah*أجدد شكري لحضرتك وعميف إمتناني لردك على رسالتي مرة أخرىعزيزي الدكتور، أنا لم أتكلم في أي كلمة من رسالت السابقة عن خلفيتي المسيحيّة، أنا تكلمت بحسب المنطق وبحسب النص نفسه وأعطيك مثال نصي من القرآن ذاته، لكن المشكلة أن النص هو من يقول هذا وأنا لا..
شبه لهم
لفي شك منه
اتباع الظن
وما قتلوه يقينا بل رفعه الله
ليؤمنن به قبل موته
كل هذه الكلمات لا تنفي الصلب، هو فعلا شبة لهم أنهم قتلوه وهم لم يقتلوه، وهذه يمكن تفسيرها بالقرائن القرآنية بسهولة، كمثل أن تقول أنهم توهوا أنهم قتلوه ولكنه حي عند ربه، إعتمادا على النص: 
1. وَلَا تَقُولُوا لِمَنْ يُقْتَلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتٌ بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ وَلَكِنْ لَا تَشْعُرُونَ (154) البقرة
2. وَلَا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتًا بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ (169) آل عمران
فمع إقرار القرآن بأنهم “قتلوا” إلا أنه يقول “بل أحياء عند ربهم” فيمكن حمل هذه على تلك بمعنى أن لا تحسبوا أيها اليهود أنكم قتلتموه فقد شبه لكم هذا ولكنه حي عندي، وهذا يؤيده النص: بل رفعه الله إليه
عبارة: وما قتلوه يقينا، يقال عنها عين ما قلته سابقا عن: وما قتلوه وما صلبوه. فنحن نعرف انهم لم يقتلوه يقينا ولكن قتله الرومان!
فأريد أن توضح لي أين الحجة في هذا النص الكريم..؟
النص: {وإذ كففت بني إسرائيل عنك} (المائدة: 110).
النص لا يتكلم عن فعل الموت والصلب تحديداً، يمكن أن يكفوا عنه إلا عندما يسمح الله بالموت، وموت الانبياء معترف به قرآنيا، فلا أعلم أين الصعوبة المنطقية أو العقيدية في قبول موت المسيح خصوصا مع دم وجود نص قرآني به شبهة نفي للصلب وللموت.
تقول عزيزي:
وأما ما ذكرته عن الانفال 17 فهو صحيح لوجود القرينة التي تفهم من السياق، وإلا لو اطلقناه بلا قرينة لما بقي للنصوص أي دلالة تدل عليها.
المشكلة ليست في وجود قرينة تدفع لهذا التفسير، بل ان المشكلة أنه ليس هناك قرينة تدفع بالإعتقاد بموت المسيح في النص الأول، فكما جاء هذا اللفظ جاء ذاك، ففي كليهما لو سكت النص عن الإضافة، لا ينبغي حمل النص على أنه يؤيد الموت، لأن كليهما به نفي للفاعل “وما قتلوه” و”لم تقتلوهم” ولا يوجد قرينة لحمل النص إلى “وما قتل” في كلا النصين، فعندما زاد النص “لكن الله قتلهم” أضيفت لنا معلمومة أنهم قتلوا فعلا ولكن من الله..، وعين هذا يمكن أن نقوله عن النص الأول، وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن الله قتله وصلبه..
أما عن الأمثلة، فسأعلق عليى تعليقك بالترتيب:
1. نعم، هذا يمكن نصياً.
2. نعم، هذا يمكن نصياً. مع الإحتفاظ بالتعليق أني لا أعرف كيف ينسيها له غيره عمليلاً.
3. يمكن أيضا بحسب النص.
أنا لا أعتبر هذا تلاعب، لأن النص يحتمل هذا، ولهذا علي ألا أضع ثقتي في تفسيري مادام النص لا يجزم بهذا التفسير.
أما عن السياق، فيمكن لحضرتك ان ترينا كيف أن السياق يؤيد عدم قتل وصلب المسيح.
الفكرة أنكم تعارضون قتل وصلب المسيح مع عدم وجود نص يقول بهذا، والرسول الكريم محمد قال ألا تصدقونا ولا تكذبونا في شيء (خصوصا عند عدم وجود دليل)، ناهيك عن النصوص القرآنية التي بها شبهة لقتل المسيح فعلا وموته. فكل هذا على حد أدنى يجعلك لا تركن إلى تفسير لا دليل عليه.
أشكرك حضرتك مرة أخرى..


Jul 19




*منقذ بن محمود السقار*مرحبا بك من جديد، سأبدأ وانتهي من خلال عبارتك ” والرسول الكريم محمد قال ألا تصدقونا ولا تكذبونا في شيء (خصوصا عند عدم وجود دليل)” ، وسأسلم جدلا بأننا لا نملك الدليل، وأن طريقتك في فهم النصوص صحيحة، فأرجو أن تثبت لي صلب المسيح، فنحن لا نصدقكم ولا نكذبكم إلا إذا قام دليل على الصدق والكذب.

Jul 20 · Sent from Web




*Mina Salah*مرحبا بحضرتك من جديد وأتقدم لك بجزيل الشكر لردك على رسالتيفي البداية أنا لا أحاورك لأثبت صلب المسيح، بل أنا أتساءل عن وجود دليل قرآني يقيني يجعل المسلم يقول بعدم صلب المسيح، بحيث أنه لا يكذب من يقول بصلب المسيح ولا يصدق من يقول بصلبه..
لذلك فإن كان لديك دليل فأحضره لي رجاءً. فانت تقول أنك ستسلم لي جدلا، وأنا لا أريدك أن تسلم لي خصوصا لو “جدلا”، فهذا هو لب سؤالي فكيف سنسلم به!؟
لو طريقتي بها خطأ، فهذ دورك أن تصحح لي خطأي
وإذا إفترضنا عدم وجود دليل على الصدق أو الكذب؟


Jul 20





*منقذ بن محمود السقار*صديقي، دعك من القرآن، ومن طريقة المسلمين في فهمه، دعنا نتجاوز المسلمين ودليلهم الواهي بحسب رأيك
انا منتظر دليلك على وقوع هذه الحادثة لأؤمن بها

Jul 21 · Sent from Web




*Mina Salah*مرحبا بحضرتك، 
أنا كانت رسالتي عن دليل المسلمين القرآني، فترى، لماذا أقبل أن أتشتت عنها؟ إن لم يوجد دليل، فأخبرني، وإن وُجِدَ، فأفدني، لم أقل أن دليلهم واهي، أنا أطلب فقط الدليل، أنت أستاذ في محاورة الأديان وبالتالي -حسب إعتقادي- يمكنك أن تثبت لي بالنصوص القاطعة التي بنى عليها المسلم إعتقاده، فلن أجد من هو أفضل منك للحوار بكل الأدب والعلمية..

Jul 21




*منقذ بن محمود السقار*صديقي العزيز
تحية طيبة وبعد
طوال عشرين سنة وأنا احاور وأرد على أسئلة الجمهور، وقد تعلمت بحكم خبرتي أن ثمة صنف من المحاورين تضيع معهم الاوقات، باختصار لأنهم يضعون العربة قبل الحصان، وقاعدتهم (عنزة ولو طارت)، ويؤسفني يا صديقي أنك واحد منهم.
عندما سألتك عن النصوص الثلاثة:
1. (هُنَاكَ سَقَطَ فَاعِلُو الإِثْمِ. دُحِرُوا فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِيعُوا الْقِيَامَ)، المعنى بحسب طريقتك يمكن أن يكون : هم لم يقوموا بأنفسهم لكن الله أو غيره أقامهم.
2. (حِبَالُ الأَشْرَارِ الْتَفَّتْ عَلَيَّ. أَمَّا شَرِيعَتُكَ فَلَمْ أَنْسَهَا)، والمعنى بحسب طريقتك يمكن أن يكون: أنا لم أنسها بفعلي، لكني نسيتها بفعل غيري.
3. (أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَمْ أَتْرُكْ وَصَايَاكَ)، والمعنى بحسب طريقتك يمكن أن يكون: لم أتركها باختياري لكني تركتها لأنك جعلتني اتركها.
أجبتني:
1. نعم، هذا يمكن نصياً. 2. نعم، هذا يمكن نصياً. مع الإحتفاظ بالتعليق أني لا أعرف كيف ينسيها له غيره عمليلاً. 3. يمكن أيضا بحسب النص.
فتأكد لي أنك من هذا النوع، فليس عندك مانع في سبيل الجدل السوفسطائي أن تقول كلاما لم يسبقك إليه عاقل، ولم يقله احد قبلك من اليهود أو النصارى أو الملحدين أو المسلمين، لأن العقلاء لديهم قواعد لتفسير الكلام، تختلف عن منهجك.
وعلمتني الأيام أن لا أضيع الاوقات مع هذا الصنف في نفس المسألة التي يطرحونها، لأنها عنزة ولو طارت، بل أنتقل إلى نقطة أخرى، وهذا ما أفعله.
صديقي مينا، قرون أربعة عشر مرت على المسلمين، لم يستطع علماؤهم ولا دهماؤهم فهم الخطاب القرآني، أنت فقط من فهمه، وهكذا فلا يملك المسلمون دليلا من كتابهم على نجاة المسيح من الصلب… فماذا لديك أنت من دليل على وقوعه؟

Jul 22 · Sent from Web




*Mina Salah*سلام دكتورنا المحترم منقذ، وأهلا بك مرة أخرى..أنا لا أبغى الجدل السوفسطائي، أنا أجبت بحسب المنطق، ان هذا متاح فعلاً، المشكلة أن حضرتك وضعت مبدأ تفسيري واحد لهذه النصوص ولذا وجهتها لي وكأنها لا تحتمل التفسير الآخر، ولكن النص بالفعل يحتمل التفسير والتفسير الآخر.. (أتكلم عن النصوص التي أرسلتها لي)..
كونك تقول أن هذا الكلام لم يسبقني إليه عاقل، فهذا فيه عدة أخطاء منقطية في الحوار،
1. لو إفترضنا جدلا أنه لم يسبقني إليه عاقل، فهذا لا يعني تخطييء كلامي، فأول عاقل سيقول أي شيء، لم يسبقه إليه عاقل! ومع ذلك تبعه عقلاء!
2. لا يمكنك ان تقول هذا الكلام ولا لأي بشر لأنه لم يحص ما يمكن أن يقوله كل اليهود أو المسيحيين او المسلمين او الملحدين.. فهذا محال..
3. لو إفترضنا أن كلامي لم يسبقني إليه عاقل، وهو كلام خاطيء، فأين دورك في إيضاح الخطأ؟ فعلام الحوار إذا عامةً؟
تقول أن العقلاء لديهم قواعد، أنت واحد من العقلاء، عليك أن تستخدم هذه القواعد وأي شيء آخر، لتخطيئي..
المغالطة المنطقية الأخرى في كلامك دكتور منقذ، :
1. ان طول المدة وكثرة غير الفاهمين لنص ما، لا يعني أنه لن يأتي إليه من يفهمه.
2. طالما النص ثابت، والتفاسير موجودة، فعليك -كمحاور- أن تستخدم ذات النص، وذات الحجج، بأن توصلني لذات ما وصلوا إليه طوال أربعة عشر قرنا من الزمن، فإذا كان لديهم الحق في تفسير هذا النص بهذا الفهم، فسوف تعرض عليّ الأدلة والقرائن التي ستقنعني، وإذا لم يكن لديهم، فعلام تأخذ علي أني أعامل النص كنص؟
3. المسلم كما حضرتك يولد ويتم تفهميه النص بصورة معينة فيشب ويشيب على هذا الفهم، فكل مرة يقرأ فيها النص لا يخضعه للعقل المجرد، بل يقرأ ما لديه في عقله ويسقطه على ما يقرأه بعينه! فيفهم النص كل مرة بذات الفهم، لكن عند السؤال المجرد عن النص، كما ترى، لا يوجد دليل!!


Jul 23

*الحوار هنا مصوراً: http://goo.gl/JMNCCz*


----------



## abdel hi (3 سبتمبر 2014)

[Q-BIBLE]2 :23 هذا اخذتموه مسلما بمشورة الله المحتومة و علمه السابق و بايدي اثمة صلبتموه و قتلتموه

[/Q-BIBLE]


 تعليقى:

 كيف تنكرون أن اليهود قتلوا المسيح بحجة انه قتل بأيدى الرومان ؟؟

يعنى اليهود لفقوا تهمة واصروا على اتهام برئ بهذه التهمة. 
يبقى -لا مؤاخذة-قتلوا ولا مقتشلوووش؟؟ 

القرأن الكريم والرسول بطرس وانا  ود.منقذ نقول ان اليهود قتلوا المسيح !


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 سبتمبر 2014)

نحن نعلم أن المسيح صُلب بتحريض اليهود، هذا لا خلاف عليه، أنا طلبي عمن قتله فعلياً بتحريض اليهود..



> القرأن الكريم..... نقول ان اليهود قتلوا المسيح !


القرآن يقول أن اليهود قتلوا المسيح؟


----------



## abdel hi (4 سبتمبر 2014)

> نحن نعلم أن المسيح صُلب بتحريض اليهود، هذا لا خلاف عليه، أنا طلبي عمن قتله فعلياً بتحريض اليهود..


 
يا سيدى : الفاعل والضارب والصالب ليس بيهودى ولكن اليهود-شرعا وقضاءا-قتلوه حتى وان لم تنجح جريمتهم 

اليهود لم يقتلوه فعلا ولكن قتلوه شرعا= يعنى يحملون اثم قتله= يعنى ارتكبوا الجريمة حتى وان لم تكتمل الى النهاية  

 


> القرآن يقول أن اليهود قتلوا المسيح؟


 
الحقيقة ان الذى قال ذلك صراحة هو  الرسول بطرس 

واسف على  الخطأ فى التعبير فهى زلة كيبورد فالقرأن الكريم لم يقلها


----------



## abdel hi (4 سبتمبر 2014)

اليهود تمنوا قتل برئ  ثم اصروا  على ذلك واصروا ثم افتخروا بذلك وهذا يساوى فى حكم الشرع ارتكاب الفعل نفسه  يبقى برضوه اليهود  امام الله  قتلوا المسيح


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 سبتمبر 2014)

> يا سيدى : الفاعل والضارب والصالب ليس بيهودى ولكن اليهود-شرعا وقضاءا-قتلوه حتى وان لم تنجح جريمتهم


جيد جدا، اليهود لم يصلبوا ولم يقتلوا، وهذا ما نفاه القرآن فعلا، ونحن نتفق في هذا، فأين نفي الفعل نفسه؟ او نفي الفاعل الذي صلب وقتل (الرومان)؟
تفضل أحضر النص..


> اليهود لم يقتلوه فعلا ولكن قتلوه شرعا


قلنا أننا كلنا نعرف أن المسيح قتل من الرومان بتحريض اليهود، وانا أسأل عن القتل الفعلي وليس عن المحرض، فالقرآن نفى عن اليهود أنهم قتلوه ولم ينف الفعل او الفاعل (الرومان) وبالتالي فالقرآن لم ينف أي شيء، لو كان القرآن يريد ان ينفي قصة الصلب والقتل لكان نفى عن اليهود التحريض ولكن القرآن لا يوجد فيه هذا!



> يعنى ارتكبوا الجريمة حتى وان لم تكتمل الى النهاية


هم لم يرتكبوا إلا جريمة التحريض، وانا اتكلم عن الصلب والقتل، فالفعلين هنا هما فعلين عمليين، القتل والصلب، والتحريض ليس قتل ولا صلب كفعل، فأين نفي الفعل او الفاعل الروماني؟



> الحقيقة ان الذى قال ذلك صراحة هو  الرسول بطرس


الرسول بطرس قال أن القرآن يقول بأن اليهود قتلوا المسيح؟  رائع! 

ولماذا الرسول بطرس؟ تكلم من وسع  البشائر الأربعة تقص قصة تحريض اليهود وقتل الرومان للمسيح!! هل تظن أني لا اعرف هذا؟


----------



## peace_86 (4 سبتمبر 2014)

إلى العزيز مولكا ..
انا لي رأي بخصوص هالموضوع وحاب اشاركك فيه لكن لضيق وقتي ليس الان بل الليلة او بكرة.

انا ضد هالنوعية من المواضيع..
نعم القرآن يقول بصراحة ان المسيح لم يصلب والعقيدك الاسلامية تنفي الصلب..
لكن نحن يكفينا الانجيل.. الانجيل صرح بصلب المسيح.. والقرآن انشالله لو قال عشرين مرة بأن المسيح صلبوه فهذا ليس من شأني
ولا يهمني القرآن اصلاً.. هو احنا هنلزق نفسنا بالقرآن؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 سبتمبر 2014)

أخي بيس، هل قرأت الموضوع؟ أنا لا اتكلم في أننا نحتاج القرآن أصلا!! إعتقد انك لم تقرأ الموضوع!

القرآن لم يقل على الإطلاق بعدم صلب المسيح ولا قتله، هذا هو موضوعي، لو ترى دليلاً نصياً ضعه وسأناقشه معك، هذا هو الموضوع..


----------



## MACATHIUS (4 سبتمبر 2014)

انا بالتأكيد اؤمن بأن المسيح صلب عنا ليخلصنا من خطايانا و بدون هذا الصليب لا فائدة لكل اعمالنا لأن الله يقبلنا بيسوع المسيح وحده الهنا...
و لكن هذه النقطة بالذات (للعلم اسمع هذه الحجة من طفولتى) ارى ان فيها نوع من اللجاجة  الفكرية فقط و ان كنت فعلاً مع الجانب الذى يقول ان القاتلين هم الرومان و لكن الفاعل ايضاً هنا اليهود يقول الكتاب " هذا اخذتموه مسلما بمشورة الله المحتومة و علمه السابق و بايدي اثمة صلبتموه و قتلتموه" (اع  2 :  23)
هنا ينسب عملية القتل لليهود ليس كفاعلين للفعل ذاته و لكن لأنهم هم من اسلمه للسلطات الرومانية ليصلبوه.... سامحونى انا مع ان هذه مجادلة زائدة عن الحد و لن توصل لشىء لأن القرآن يقول ما قتلوه و ما صلبوه بينما الانجيل يقول ان اليهود صلبوه.... حتى لو كان بأيدى اثمة و ليس بايديهم الذاتية و لكنهم صلبوه ... يوجد تعارض بين القرآن و الانجيل فى هذا بلا شك... هنا اجدها نوعا من الجدل الزائد...فأن المبالغة فى الفحص فى النصوص هكذا لن تكون ذات متعة او فائدة.. و احترم ارائكم جميعاً مسلمين و مسيحيين معجباً بذكائكم و ثقافتكم.


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 سبتمبر 2014)

> لأن القرآن يقول ما قتلوه و ما صلبوه بينما الانجيل يقول ان اليهود صلبوه....


الإنجيل تقريبا في الـ 27 سفر يتكلم عن قتل المسيح وصلبه تفصيلاً، فهو قد أخبرنا بتفاصيل كثيرة عن الموضوع، فعرفنا منها أن الصلب كان بيد الرومان والتحريض من اليهود، ولذلك، فأي نسب للقتل لليهود نفهمه بإعتبار أن لدينا دلائل كثيرة نصية وواضحة في أن القتل فعليا كان من الرومان والتحريض من اليهود، لكن المسلمين يقولون لك أن المسيح لم يقتل أساسا، ولا من رومان ولا من يهو ولا من غيرهم، فلهذا كان السؤال: أين قال القرآن بعدم قتل وصلب المسيح؟
فالموضوع لدينا محسوم، لكن هم ينفوه لغي دليل من قرآنهم، فلذلك نسألهم، الموضوع للمسيحي يبدو أنه حوار ليس له أهمية كبيرة لرسوخ العقيدة عنده، اما المسلم فهو لقرون عديدة يقرأ النص "وما قتلوه وما صلبوه" انه دليل لنفي قتل وصلب المسيح ويعارض المسيحيين في قولهم هذا أنه تم قتله وصلبه، فلهذا فالموضوع ذا أهمية لديه..


----------



## MACATHIUS (4 سبتمبر 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لكن المسلمين يقولون لك أن المسيح لم يقتل أساسا، ولا من رومان ولا من يهو ولا من غيرهم، فلهذا كان السؤال: أين قال القرآن بعدم قتل وصلب المسيح؟
> ..



قال فى النص القرآنى: "ما صلبوه و ما قتلوه و لكن شبه لهم" ها هو ينفى القتل و الصلب معاً

ستقول له و لكنه لم ينفى الفعل نفى الفاعل فقط (كما هو مكتوب فى المناظرة الطويلة اعلاه)...اذا لعل اخرين قتلوه... هنا مربط الفرس و ما اقصده من فحص زائد ...فالمسلم يرى ان النص القرآنى لا يقصد من وراءه نفى الصلب عن اليهود فقط بل ينفى الصلب عموما !!!! وانت تريد اثباتاً اقوى و قولا فاصلا يثبت موته و تطلب الدليل....

حقيقة لست ادرى لعلك اكثر فهماً منى فى هذا الأمر او لعلى لم افهم هذه المسألة جيداً


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 سبتمبر 2014)

> ستقول له و لكنه لم ينفى الفعل نفى الفاعل فقط (كما هو مكتوب فى المناظرة  الطويلة اعلاه)...اذا لعل اخرين قتلوه... هنا مربط الفرس *و ما اقصده من فحص  زائد* ...فالمسلم يرى ان النص القرآنى لا يقصد من وراءه نفى الصلب عن  اليهود فقط بل ينفى الصلب عموما !!!! وانت تريد اثباتاً اقوى و قولا فاصلا  يثبت موته و تطلب الدليل....



عزيزي، النص بالفعل لا ينف الفعل نفسه، وبالتالي فهم مطالبون في الحوار أن يثبتوا ما يعتقدون به بغير دليل، لا يوجد مشكلة في الفحص، بل هو شيء محمود، فكم وكم بالفحص الزائد؟ الفحص شيء جيد، وهو الأصل في الحوارات، ربما أنت لا تتناقش في هذه المواضيع فلا تعلم ما فيها


----------



## زياد الهمامى (5 سبتمبر 2014)

في معتقدنا المسيح لم يصلب وانما صلب واحد من اتباعه شبه لمن صلبه انه المسيح

يعنى القرءان يثبت الصلب  لشبيه المسيح وليس للمسيح نفسه


والمسيح رفع الى السماء وسينزل للارض عند اقتراب يوم القيامة اي انه لم يقتل لا من اليهود ولا من الرومان

فالقرءان ذكر ان المسيح رفع للسماء  فهو لم يمت


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 سبتمبر 2014)

> في معتقدنا المسيح لم يصلب وانما صلب واحد من اتباعه شبه لمن صلبه انه المسيح


الفكرة ليست في معتقدكم، الفكرة في أين هذه النصوص في القرآن التي تعتمدون عليها في هذه العقيدة؟ هل لا يوجد ولا نص واحد؟



> يعنى القرءان يثبت الصلب لشبيه المسيح وليس للمسيح نفسه


القرآن لم يقل بوجود الشبيه من الأساس!



> فالقرءان ذكر ان المسيح رفع للسماء فهو لم يمت


نحن أيضا نقول أنه رفع الى السماء وسينزل مرة أخرى، ولكن نقول انه رفع الى السماء بعد ان قام من الموت!


----------



## زياد الهمامى (5 سبتمبر 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الفكرة ليست في معتقدكم، الفكرة في أين هذه النصوص في القرآن التي تعتمدون عليها في هذه العقيدة؟ هل لا يوجد ولا نص واحد؟
> 
> 
> القرآن لم يقل بوجود الشبيه من الأساس!
> ...



كيف لم يقل القرءان بوجود الشبيه

الله قال في القرءان - و ما قتلوه و ما صلبوه و لكن شبه لهم - 

اظن ان الاية واضحة وان شئت ابحث في تفسير هذه الاية

نحن عقيدتنا نأخذها من القرءان ومن الاحاديث الصحيحة التى ثبت صحتها


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 سبتمبر 2014)

> الله قال في القرءان - و ما قتلوه و ما صلبوه و لكن شبه لهم -


القرآن قال "شبة لهم" ولم يقل بوجود شبية، كلمة "شبة لهم" يمكن فهمها بأكثر من معنى، فمثلا يمكن فهمها أنها "شبة لهم أنهم قتلوه وهم لم يقتلوه".... أو "شبهة لهم أنهم قضوا على دعوته.."...


----------



## زياد الهمامى (5 سبتمبر 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> القرآن قال "شبة لهم" ولم يقل بوجود شبية، كلمة "شبة لهم" يمكن فهمها بأكثر من معنى، فمثلا يمكن فهمها أنها "شبة لهم أنهم قتلوه وهم لم يقتلوه".... أو "شبهة لهم أنهم قضوا على دعوته.."...



شبه لهم ... أى أشتبه عليهم الأمر ... فظنوا أن القتل والصلب قد حل بعيسى وهو لم يحل ... اى خيل لهم ... أو حسبوه أنه كذلك ... او رأوه أنه قد قتل وأنه قد صلب وأنه قد (مات) ...

قول القرءان انهم ما صلبوه

نستنتج منها انه لم يصلب  والقرءان لم ينكر حادثة الصلب لذالك فقد صلب شخص اخر مكان السيد المسيح  والا كيف سيعتقدون انه صلب لو كان لم يصلب احد مكانه


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 سبتمبر 2014)

> شبه لهم ... أى أشتبه عليهم الأمر ... فظنوا أن القتل والصلب قد حل بعيسى وهو لم يحل ... اى خيل لهم ... أو حسبوه أنه كذلك ... او رأوه أنه قد قتل وأنه قد صلب وأنه قد (مات) ...


مقدما، هنا أنت ترد على نفسك بخصوص أن "شبة لهم" تعني وجود شبية! فهذا جيد..

ويمكن أيضاً "شبة لهم أنه مات ولكن لا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون" فهذا مبدأ قرآني، ثم أن القرآن يقر بقتل أنبياء فما المشكلة من قتل عيسى إذ لا يوجد نص ينكر هذا؟



> نستنتج منها انه لم يصلب والقرءان لم ينكر حادثة الصلب لذالك فقد صلب شخص اخر مكان السيد المسيح والا كيف سيعتقدون انه صلب لو كان لم يصلب احد مكانه


القرآن لم يقل أصلا بوجود شبية!


----------



## زياد الهمامى (5 سبتمبر 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> مقدما، هنا أنت ترد على نفسك بخصوص أن "شبة لهم" تعني وجود شبية! فهذا جيد..
> 
> ويمكن أيضاً "شبة لهم أنه مات ولكن لا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون" فهذا مبدأ قرآني، ثم أن القرآن يقر بقتل أنبياء فما المشكلة من قتل عيسى إذ لا يوجد نص ينكر هذا؟
> 
> ...



اية ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا نزلت في الشهداء

ومعناها انهم ماتوا على الارض  ولكن بعد موتهم هم احياء بكيفية لايعلمها الا الله  في حياة البرزخ -والبرزخ معناه المدة الفاصلة بين الموت والبعث-

فما علاقة هذا بذاك   

ثم انحن اعلم بالقرءان ام انتم  



خلاصة القول انه في معتقدنا  لم يمت حقيقة ورفعه الله وسينزل للارض مع اقتراب الساعة لقتل المسيح الدجال وووو  



*********************

القرءان يقر بقتل الانبياء لكنه في عيسى عليه السلام لم يقر بذالك وقال انه لم يقتل

اذ قال وماقتلوه وماصلبوه


----------



## MACATHIUS (5 سبتمبر 2014)

##تشتيت ليس له داع##
عرفنا انه معتقد المسلمين، ولكني اتكلم معهم في أن معتقدهم ليس له دليل نصي من القرآن، أنت قلت ان النص واضح وهذا الوضوح ناتج عن ذات السبب الذي به يقرأون النص، وهو الخلفية عنه، فدائما المسلم والمسيحي يسمع هذا النص يستخدم في نفي موت المسيح وصلبه، لكن لو تجردت من الخلفية الخاصة به وقرأته كنص، فلن تجده يقول هذا على الإطلاق، لو معك دليل تفضل به، ليس معك، فلا تكتب في هذا الموضوع ذات الكلام..


----------



## MACATHIUS (5 سبتمبر 2014)

##تدخل في أمور الإدارة##


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 سبتمبر 2014)

> اية ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا نزلت في الشهداء


العبرة بعموم السبب وليس بخصوص الموقف هذه واحدة
والمسيح عندما قتله اليهود كان شهيدا ايضا فإنطبق عليه النص..



> ومعناها انهم ماتوا على الارض ولكن بعد موتهم هم احياء بكيفية لايعلمها الا الله في حياة البرزخ -والبرزخ معناه المدة الفاصلة بين الموت والبعث-


لا تخالف النص الصريح
النص يقول
أحياء عند ربهم
عند ربهم



> ثم انحن اعلم بالقرءان ام انتم


نحن :ura1:



> خلاصة القول انه في معتقدنا لم يمت حقيقة ورفعه الله وسينزل للارض مع اقتراب الساعة لقتل المسيح الدجال وووو


انا اعلم انه في معتقدكم هذا لكني أتسائل عن دليل هذا المعتقد من القرآن هل فهمت؟



> القرءان يقر بقتل الانبياء لكنه في عيسى عليه السلام لم يقر بذالك وقال انه لم يقتل


كذب يا حبيبي كذب
لم يقل القرآن أن المسيح لم يصلب على الإطلاق فها انت عاجز عن أن تأتينا بمثل هذا النص، فأين جاء في القرآن - وما صلب؟



> اذ قال وماقتلوه وماصلبوه


النص يتكلم عن اليهود فراجع السياق، وبالفعل اليهود لم يقتلوا المسيح عمليا بل الرومان...


----------



## زياد الهمامى (6 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههه

اظن لافائدة من نقاشك

ساكون انا مخطأ في كل الحالات

القرءان نصه واضح وهو معتقدنا وانت تريد تكذيب معتقدنا بفهمك الخاص

وحتى الرد الذي جاء من مسيحي وانا اشكره على انصافه حذفتموه

قل ماشئت على القرءان فقولك لن يغير من وضوحه شيئا

احتراماتى لك ولن اعود لمناقشتك في هذا الموضوع


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 سبتمبر 2014)

> اظن لافائدة من نقاشك


لا فائدة إذ لا يوجد دليل معك يثبت الإدعاء..



> ساكون انا مخطأ في كل الحالات


إلا لو قرأت النص بحيادية وأبعتده عن موروثك الثقافي للتفسير النص..



> القرءان نصه واضح وهو معتقدنا وانت تريد تكذيب معتقدنا بفهمك الخاص


خطأ، القرآن نصه واحد وهو ما أقوله انا، ولا يستطيع اي مسلم أن يستخرج من النص ان المسيح لم يقتل ولم يصلب... انا دليلي النص نفسه، اين دليلكم؟



> قل ماشئت على القرءان فقولك لن يغير من وضوحه شيئا


حاورت مسلمين كثيرين ولم يستطع اي منهم إخراج النص عن نصه وجعله ينفي الصلب والموت


----------



## toyota_terios (6 سبتمبر 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> جيد جدا، اليهود لم يصلبوا ولم يقتلوا، وهذا ما نفاه القرآن فعلا، ونحن نتفق في هذا، فأين نفي الفعل نفسه؟ او نفي الفاعل الذي صلب وقتل (الرومان)؟
> تفضل أحضر النص..
> 
> قلنا أننا كلنا نعرف أن المسيح قتل من الرومان بتحريض اليهود، وانا أسأل عن القتل الفعلي وليس عن المحرض، فالقرآن نفى عن اليهود أنهم قتلوه ولم ينف الفعل او الفاعل (الرومان) وبالتالي فالقرآن لم ينف أي شيء، لو كان القرآن يريد ان ينفي قصة الصلب والقتل لكان نفى عن اليهود التحريض ولكن القرآن لا يوجد فيه هذا!
> ...


المشرف مولكا ماشي بمبدأ مش أنا اللي قتلته دي السكينة 
فهم عجيب لﻵية القرآنية لم يقل به أحد من اﻷولين أو اﻵخرين. 
العجيب أن الكتاب المقدس يقول صراحةً أن اليهود هم من قتلوا المسيح وصلبوه وأيضا مفسرو الكتاب المقدس ؛ ثم يأتي هو ويقول أن اليهود لم يقتلوه ولم يصلبوه! 
يقول بولس في رسالته الأولى ل تسالونيكي إصحاح 2

 14فإنكم أيها الإخوة صرتم متمثلين بكنائس الله التي هي في اليهودية في المسيح يسوع، لأنكم تألمتم أنتم أيضا من أهل عشيرتكم تلك الآلام عينها، كما هم أيضا من اليهود

15 الذين قتلوا الرب يسوع وأنبياءهم، واضطهدونا نحن.

ويقول القس أنطونيوس فكري في تفسيره لهذا النص:

"وكما حرك الشيطان اليهود في أورشليم فصلبوا المسيح وإضطهدوا كنيسته، حركهم أيضاً في تسالونيكي فإضطهدوا كنيسة تسالونيكى. "
فها هو كتابك ومفسروك يثبتون فعل القتل والصلب لليهود .
كﻻمك غير عقﻻني بالمرة وفيه من الخيال الواسع الشيء الكثير وهو ما عارضك فيه بنو دينك.


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 سبتمبر 2014)

> المشرف مولكا ماشي بمبدأ مش أنا اللي قتلته دي السكينة
> فهم عجيب لﻵية القرآنية لم يقل به أحد من اﻷولين أو اﻵخرين.
> العجيب أن الكتاب المقدس يقول صراحةً أن اليهود هم من قتلوا المسيح وصلبوه وأيضا مفسرو الكتاب المقدس ؛ ثم يأتي هو ويقول أن اليهود لم يقتلوه ولم يصلبوه!
> يقول بولس في رسالته الأولى ل تسالونيكي إصحاح 2
> ...



قيل هذا الكلام قبلك في هذا الموضوع ذاته ورددت عليه، فلو تعرف الرد على كلامي تفضل، اما لو لا تعرف، فأفضل لك المتابعة في صمت..



> كﻻمك غير عقﻻني بالمرة وفيه من الخيال الواسع الشيء الكثير وهو ما عارضك فيه بنو دينك.


بإمكانك توضيح لماذا هو غير عقلاني بالمرة بدلا من الإكتفاء برأيك أنه غير عقلاني، فإعتمادي على النص نفسه، وليس على العقيدة المتابعة للنص التي لا تجعلكم تقرأونه بحيادية بدون قيود عقيدية على فكركم...

انا لم اقدم تفسير يخرج خارج النص، انا فقط: قرأت النص لكم

لو لك ما يعارضني فتفضل به بالدليل وليس كما فعلت هذه المرة فالقسم ليس للدردشة...


----------



## تيمو (6 سبتمبر 2014)

MACATHIUS;3641448[COLOR="Red" قال:
			
		

> #عفوا لتحرير قلة أدبه#[/COLOR]



عزيزي ... وإنتَ قاهر حالك ليش؟

الزميل مولكا لديه وجهة نظر منطقية، أعدتُ قراءة النص القرآني أكثر من مرة، والحقيقة ما يقوله الزميل مولكا منطقي جداً:

النص القرآني يقول: وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكنه شُبّه لهم، شُبّه لهم ماذا؟ شُبّه لهم أنهم قتلوه وصلبوه ... طيب أين قال أنه أنزل شبيه له؟ أو أنهم قتلوا الشبيه له؟ أين قال أن المسيح نفسه لم يموت على الصليب بل الذي مات شبيهه؟ أين قال بوضوح: لم تقتلوه ولم تصلبوه ولكنكم قتلتم شبيه لهم شخص آخر؟

قبل أن تتسرّع وتهاجم الزميل بلا داعي وملا مبرر، إقرأ بتجرّد وموضوعية ...


----------



## abdel hi (6 سبتمبر 2014)

أستاذ  ميتو   تحية طيبة لك 

1- الاستاذ مولكان  يستنكر علينا القول بان القرأن يدلنا على عدم صلب المسيح وعندما ناقشناه فى قوله ان القرأن لم ينفى باللفظ المباشر   واعترف بعضنا  ان هذا فهمنا للقرأن واستدلالنا بظاهره وليس نصا حرفيا أخذ يفسر ويحلل اية واحدة فقط مع ان هذا يخالف قواعد تفسير الكتاب المقدس قبل ان يخالف قواعد تفسير القران !!!!!!!

مع اننا كمسلمين أجمعنا على ان القران -فى مجموع اياته- ينفى ضمنا لا حرفا صلب المسيح 

واتفق معه ان النفى  بالنص الصريح  غير موجود ! 

اذا  فمسالة اعتقادنا ان الدليل على عدم صلبه موجود قى القران  هى مسالة منطقية لان هذا فهمنا للقران  بقراءة القصة كلها  والاخذ بالظاهر....والاعتماد  على الوحى الاخر(الاحاديث) التى تؤكد نزوله وكسره للصليب. 

النتيجة=لا وجه لكى يستغرب ويستنكر الاستدلال بالقران على نفى الصلب


اذا فلا وجه للاستغراب اطلاقا من استدلالنا بالقران على نفى صلب المسيح 

 2-النقطة الثانية الاهم طبعا هى انه لا معنى ولا منطق فى ان يبحث اى انسان عن نفى القران الكريم لنفى صلب المسيح .......لماذا؟ 

 المفترض ان امامنا نهايتان للمسيح اما  الصلب  واما  ان يرفعه الله  اليه 

اثبات احداهما  يلزم منه انتفاء الاخرى عقلا فاما  هذا واما ذلك  

ومستحيل ان يكون للمسيح كلا المصيرين  فاما ان تنتهى دعوته بان يقتله اعداؤه  او يرفعه الله  اليه فتنتهى دعوته 


 الم ينزل القران لاظهار/اثبات الحق قبل نفى الباطل ؟؟؟

القران اثبتها صريحه  انه رفع  واثبتها مرتين 

القران  الكريم  جاء بالمطلوب اثباته... 
ما المطلوب اثباته؟ 
هو  كيف انتهت  دعوة المسيح او حياته وسط اليهود؟؟ 

الاجابة: بل رفعه الله اليه 

وماذا عن المطلوب  نفيه؟؟؟ 

الاجابة: لا حاجة اطلاقا لنفيه..............فهو قد انتفى باثبات المطلوب  
حتى بالنسبة لمولكان  فان اثبات الرفع ينفى الحاجة للنفى يعنى لا قيمة لنفيه


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 سبتمبر 2014)

> 1- الاستاذ مولكان يستنكر علينا القول بان القرأن يدلنا على عدم صلب المسيح وعندما ناقشناه فى قوله ان القرأن لم ينفى باللفظ المباشر واعترف بعضنا ان هذا فهمنا للقرأن واستدلالنا بظاهره وليس نصا حرفيا أخذ يفسر ويحلل اية واحدة فقط مع ان هذا يخالف قواعد تفسير الكتاب المقدس قبل ان يخالف قواعد تفسير القران !!!!!!!


1. مولكا لم يستنكر عليكم شيء، مولكا يسألكم عن دليلكم النصي من القرآن، فأين؟
2. القرآن لم ينف أصلأ، ولا بلفظ مباشر ولا غير مباشر!
3. بإمكانك أن تورد لنا عشرات النصوص التي تؤدي في النهاية لما أسأل عنه، هل تستطيع؟



> مع اننا كمسلمين أجمعنا على ان القران -فى مجموع اياته- ينفى ضمنا لا حرفا صلب المسيح


ولا ضمنا ولا نصا، ولا في نص واحد ولا في مجموع نصوصه، القرآن لا ينفي موت المسيح ولا صلبه!



> واتفق معه ان النفى بالنص الصريح غير موجود !


ولا بأي أسلوب!



> اذا فمسالة اعتقادنا ان الدليل على عدم صلبه موجود قى القران هى مسالة منطقية لان هذا فهمنا للقران بقراءة القصة كلها والاخذ بالظاهر....والاعتماد على الوحى الاخر(الاحاديث) التى تؤكد نزوله وكسره للصليب.


1. سؤالي عن القرآن، هل يوجد في القرآن، نص/نصوص، تنفي صراحة/ضمنا، موت وصلب المسيح؟ تفضل!
2. مسألة رجوعة وتكسيره، لن تؤثر في شيء، فخذ كلامي ثقة في أنها لن تثبت شيء وهى خارجة اصلا عن سؤالي القرآني.



> النتيجة=لا وجه لكى يستغرب ويستنكر الاستدلال بالقران على نفى الصلب



لا تكتب انت السبب والنتيجة بنفسك!
مولكا لا يستنكر، مولكا يطلب! والقرآن لا يوجد فيه أي نفي للقتل ولا الصلب!



> اذا فلا وجه للاستغراب اطلاقا من استدلالنا بالقران على نفى صلب المسيح



على ماذا تبني هذه الجملة وتقول "إذا"؟



> 2-النقطة الثانية الاهم طبعا هى انه لا معنى ولا منطق فى ان يبحث اى انسان عن نفى القران الكريم لنفى صلب المسيح .......لماذا؟



ركز، نحن لا نريد نفي لنفي، نحن نريد نفي لحدث!
فنفي النفي إثبات!



> المفترض ان امامنا نهايتان للمسيح اما الصلب واما ان يرفعه الله اليه


وهذا في حد ذاته خطأ، لماذا؟
لأننا نحن المسيحيون نؤمن بكلاهما، أنه صلب وقتل ورُفع!
فورود رفعه في القرآن (مع إختلاف تفسير الرفع) لا ؤثر في الموضوع الرئيسي وهو عدم قتل وصلب المسيح..



> اثبات احداهما يلزم منه انتفاء الاخرى عقلا فاما هذا واما ذلك


بينت خطأك..


> ومستحيل ان يكون للمسيح كلا المصيرين فاما ان تنتهى دعوته بان يقتله اعداؤه او يرفعه الله اليه فتنتهى دعوته


خطأ، لأنه ممكن أن يموت ويقوم ويصعد..


> القران اثبتها صريحه انه رفع واثبتها مرتين


وكتابنا مرارا.. فما الفائدة؟


> حتى بالنسبة لمولكان فان اثبات الرفع ينفى الحاجة للنفى يعنى لا قيمة لنفيه


أثبت خطأك..


----------



## abdel hi (6 سبتمبر 2014)

*أخر مشاركة قبل ان تفكروا بالطرد*



> 1. مولكا لم يستنكر عليكم شيء، مولكا يسألكم عن دليلكم النصي من القرآن، فأين؟


 
دليلنا النصى على ماذا؟  
على الحقيقة التاريخية الاصلية ؟؟؟ ام على ادعاء الدكتور منقذ السقار؟

ها هى  الحقيقة  مذكورة نصا  بان المسيح رفعه الله اليه وهذا  فى يوم الصلب لان السياق متصل فيكون الكلام فى نفس الموقف بديهيا

   ﴿ وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا(157)بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا(158)﴾ (سورة النساء:157-158).

اما الدليل النصى على نفى الصلب فلا يوجد .... 




> اقتباس:
> 2-النقطة الثانية الاهم طبعا هى انه لا معنى ولا منطق فى ان يبحث اى انسان عن نفى القران الكريم لنفى صلب المسيح .......لماذا؟
> ركز، نحن لا نريد نفي لنفي، نحن نريد نفي لحدث!
> فنفي النفي إثبات!


 
انا كررت بالخطا كلمة   نفى 
ومقصدى   هو:  انه لا حاجة ولا منطق فى ان نفتش عن نفى القران نصا لصلب المسيح 

 نفى القران بالنص الصريح لصلب المسيح لا حاجة له لان الحقيقة  نفته... 
ما هى الحقيقة فى القران : 
  ﴿ وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا(157)بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا(158)﴾ 

قد عرفنا ان المسيح الان عند الله فلا نفكر  فى حدوث الصلب من عدمه لانه حى الأن


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 سبتمبر 2014)

> دليلنا النصى على ماذا؟


بعد كل هذا وتسأل على ماذا؟ على عدم قتل او صلب المسيح..



> على الحقيقة التاريخية الاصلية ؟؟؟ ام على ادعاء الدكتور منقذ السقار؟


هل قرأت الموضوع؟ أعد القراءة!



> ها هى الحقيقة مذكورة نصا بان المسيح رفعه الله اليه وهذا فى يوم الصلب لان السياق متصل فيكون الكلام فى نفس الموقف بديهيا



أين قيل في القرآن أن هذا في يوم الصلب؟ وأين قيل أن إتصال السياق يعني أن الحدثان في نفس اليوم؟ تتكلم بلا دليل!



> ومقصدى هو: انه لا حاجة ولا منطق فى ان نفتش عن نفى القران نصا لصلب المسيح



إذن لا تقولوا أن القرآن يقول أن المسيح لم يصلب او لم يقتل.



> قد عرفنا ان المسيح الان عند الله فلا نفكر فى حدوث الصلب من عدمه لانه حى الأن


المسيح أيضا نؤمن أنه عند الله نحن المسيحيين مع إيماننا بأنه صلب ومات، فلا تعارض!
مسألة أنه حي من عدمها لا تؤثر لأن القرآن يقول بحياة من مات في سبيل الله، فإقرأ قرآنك..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 سبتمبر 2014)

لعله من المعروف والبديهى أنه إذا أردت أن تلزم خصمك بحجة فيجب أن تجرى على مقتضى قواعده ولغته وإلا فلك أن تغرد خارج ذاك السرب كما تشاء وكماتريد !


 بل تجد أن هذا السلوك يقابل باستهجان حتى ممن هو على دينك ومنهجك ولن يغير طرده من الأمر شيئا !
 على أية حال أعود وأقول ( للمنصف ) باختصار 


  ذكر الله تعالى قصة المسيح وبنى إسرائيل فى غير ما موضع من كتابه ، ونقطة البحث التى يثيرها الزميل المشرف أن آية النساء لاتثبت نفى الصلب والقتل عن المسيح ! ، وأن ذلك النفى مختص باليهود وحدهم دون الرومان !
 جميل ..


 إذن لماذا اختص الله تعالى المسيح بتلك المنن التى منها عليه فى آية المائدة 


  اقرأ 



إذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ    المائدة 110











 ترى ماهذا الكف والمنع الذى يمتن الله تعالى به على رسوله وعبده المسيح ؟؟!!

 ثم ماوجه ذلك إن كان الله مكن لأعداء المسيح من قتله وصلبه ؟؟!!


 فما فائدة الكف آنذاك ؟؟!!

 ثم أتراك رأيت أن مكر الله بهم فى رد كيدهم أن يسلمهم المسيح ليقتلوه ؟؟!

 وكيف نفهم مكر الله تعالى فى الآية 


 ( ومكروا ومكر الله والله خير الماكرين ) آل عمران 54


 أليس مكرهم معروف مشهور فى السعى الجاد والحثيث فى صلبه والنيل منه ؟ ، فكيف يقابلهم الله بمكر إلا أن يكون خلاف قصدهم ورد لكيدهم وإفشال مخططاتهم !!


فهاتان آيتان تعضدان نجاة المسيح مما أراده به اليهود 


بل ستجد فى كتابك تحدى المسيح لليهود أن ينالوه حين يطلبوه !
فأعد لذلك السؤال جوابا !


----------



## grges monir (6 سبتمبر 2014)

ارى شخصيا ان محاولات مثل اثبات عدم صلب المسيح  من القران او محاولة المسلم اثبات ان المسيح ليس هو اللة من الانجيل سفسطة وجدل غير مجدى اطلاقا
راىء شخصى اتمنى الا ياخذة اى شخص بمحل زعل او نقد غير بناء


----------



## holiness (7 سبتمبر 2014)

لا النص واضح ولا حتى علماء المسلمين واضحين .. كل ما يمتلكه المسلم هو نص واحد مختلف عليه بتفاسير متلخبطة 

ربنا يعين المسلمين


----------



## بحر الحب (7 سبتمبر 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> *Mina Salah*
> ...





*ومن قال لك أن النص القرآني ينفي القتل عن المسيح؟ أظن أن النص القرآني ينفي قتل المسيح على أيديهم، وهذا صحيح*​*وَقَوْلِهِمْ  إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ وَمَا  قَتَلُوهُ  وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ  فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ  الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا (157)*​*وانظر نهاية الآية نفسها (وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا )*
*فهم  قد حاولوا قتله، وهم قد تركوا المسيح مطروحا على الأرض يتضرج بدمه بدليل  أن الله هو من طهره بعد ذلك، فكان المسيح يبدو لكل من رءاه في تلك الساعة  أنه قد قتل، فظن القوم أنهم قد قتلوه، لكنهم لم يكونوا يدركوا حقيقة واحدة،  وهي أن الكلمة لا تقتل، فالمسيح هو روح الله وكلمته، ولم يدركوا أيضا أن  الله هو من رفعه في تلك الساعة، فكان المسيح متوفيا، وليس ميتا. وانظر في  جميع السياقات القرآنية لتجد أن  فعل الوفاة هو ما كان يلازم نهاية المسيح وليس فعل الموت.*​


----------



## toyota_terios (8 سبتمبر 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> قيل هذا الكلام قبلك في هذا الموضوع ذاته ورددت عليه، فلو تعرف الرد على كلامي تفضل، اما لو لا تعرف، فأفضل لك المتابعة في صمت..
> 
> 
> بإمكانك توضيح لماذا هو غير عقلاني بالمرة بدلا من الإكتفاء برأيك أنه غير عقلاني، فإعتمادي على النص نفسه، وليس على العقيدة المتابعة للنص التي لا تجعلكم تقرأونه بحيادية بدون قيود عقيدية على فكركم...
> ...


هو انت شايف ان كلامي السابق دردشة !
أمال نصوص كتابك وتفسير أبيك أنطونيوس فكري ده كان إيه دردشة ! جايز برضه
كتابك وتفاسيره المعتمدة تقول أن اليهود قتلوا وصلبوا المسيح ،والزميل يقول لا:t19:
ما في كتابك وتفاسيرك يُلزمك بلا شك في ذلك رضيت أم أبيت
إن الناظر للآية القرآنية الكريمة سيجد أنها لم تنف الفاعل كما يزعم الزميل بخياله الواسع
بل هي توضح أن القتل والصلب وقعا فعلا من اليهود لكن بشك في المقتول وليس باليقين ، فيقول جل وعلا :" وما قتلوه يقينا" ، وفي نفس الوقت تنفي الآي الكريمة وقوع الفعل في حق المسيح وتثبته في حق غيره ، ولكن الزميل أتى لنا بفهم لولبي عجيب لم يقل به أحد قط.
نصيحة : حاول أن تنجح في إثبات صلب المسيح من كتابك :t17:


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 سبتمبر 2014)

> لعله من المعروف والبديهى أنه إذا أردت أن تلزم خصمك بحجة فيجب أن تجرى على مقتضى قواعده ولغته وإلا فلك أن تغرد خارج ذاك السرب كما تشاء وكماتريد !



أنا لا أريد أن ألزم أي شخص، أريده هو أن يثبت لي عدم صلب وقتل المسيح..


> بل تجد أن هذا السلوك يقابل باستهجان حتى ممن هو على دينك ومنهجك ولن يغير طرده من الأمر شيئا !


الجهلة لا يقام لهم وزنا، كما أنكم لستم أكثر منه علما، فكل منكم وهو جاهلاً يتكلم بغير دليل.. فمسألة على ديني او غير ديني لا تؤثر مادام الكلام بغير عقل او دليل..



> إذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ المائدة 110


1. سؤالك خارج عن طلبي، فطلبي هو النفي، فلو لديك أي نص تراه بأي شكل ينفي الصلب والموت، قدمه مع تفسيرك.
2. إستشهادك بهذا النص يدل على أنك تتكلم بغير عقل؟ (لا أسبك) لماذا؟ لأن النص الأول ينفي الفعل فعلا عن اليهود، وهذا النص يقول: وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ ، أي أنه ينفي عن بني إسرائيل، الذين هم اليهود أيضا، فما الجديد، نعرف أنهم لم يقتلوه بأيديهم، فهل لديك دليل ينفي الفعل او ينفي الفاعل الروماني؟



> فما فائدة الكف آنذاك ؟؟!!


الكف عن اليهود واليهود لم يقتلوه او يصلبوه فعليا بل الرومان، فلا تعارض أصلا..



> ( ومكروا ومكر الله والله خير الماكرين ) آل عمران 54


ما علاقتها بالمسيح؟
لماذا لم يمكر الله فخلص الأنبياء الذين قتلوا من قبل المسيح؟ أم ان هذا النص بغير دليل يتكلم عن المسيح فقط؟ كفاكم أفكارا ضعيفة..



> ومن قال لك أن النص القرآني ينفي القتل عن المسيح؟ أظن أن النص القرآني ينفي قتل المسيح على أيديهم، وهذا صحيح


كل الجهلة من المسلمين يقولون هذا!!



> وانظر نهاية الآية نفسها (وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا )


نظرتها، ثم ماذا؟



> وهم قد تركوا المسيح مطروحا على الأرض يتضرج بدمه بدليل أن الله هو من طهره بعد ذلك، فكان المسيح يبدو لكل من رءاه في تلك الساعة أنه قد قتل، فظن القوم أنهم قد قتلوه، لكنهم لم يكونوا يدركوا حقيقة واحدة، وهي أن الكلمة لا تقتل، فالمسيح هو روح الله وكلمته، ولم يدركوا أيضا أن الله هو من رفعه في تلك الساعة، فكان المسيح متوفيا، وليس ميتا. وانظر في جميع السياقات القرآنية لتجد أن فعل الوفاة هو ما كان يلازم نهاية المسيح وليس فعل الموت.


قصة ليس عليها دليل...


> هو انت شايف ان كلامي السابق دردشة !


بل هرتلة!



> أمال نصوص كتابك وتفسير أبيك أنطونيوس فكري ده كان إيه دردشة ! جايز برضه


نصوص كتابي ليست من القرآن، بالإضافة إلى أننا نعرف من ذات الكتاب ان الجنود الرومان هم الذين صلبوه بدافع من اليهود، فنعرف ما المقصود باليهود هنا ونعرف من الذي قتله الرومان...



> كتابك وتفاسيره المعتمدة تقول أن اليهود قتلوا وصلبوا المسيح ،والزميل يقول لا



كتابي يقول أن اليهود قتلوه في ظل ذكره للقصة كلها في أسفار أخرى بأنهم من أسلموه حسدا وحقدا منهم، لكن المنفذ باليد هم الرومان، وهذا ما اسأل عنه..



> ما في كتابك وتفاسيرك يُلزمك بلا شك في ذلك رضيت أم أبيت







> إن الناظر للآية القرآنية الكريمة سيجد أنها لم تنف الفاعل كما يزعم الزميل بخياله الواسع



امال نفت أية؟ 



> بل هي توضح أن القتل والصلب وقعا فعلا من اليهود لكن بشك في المقتول وليس باليقين ، فيقول جل وعلا :" وما قتلوه يقينا"



النص يقول "وما صلبوه وما قتلوه ..... وما قتلوه يقينا"، تكرر ما جاء قبلا والذي هو أصلا لا ينفي الفعل نفسه ولا الفاعل الروماني بل اليهود فقط حسب السياق، وبالتالي فهى تؤكد على أن اليهود لم يقتلوه.. وهذا لا نحتاج دليل لتأكيده..



> وفي نفس الوقت تنفي الآي الكريمة وقوع الفعل في حق المسيح وتثبته في حق غيره ، ولكن الزميل أتى لنا بفهم لولبي عجيب لم يقل به أحد قط.


كلام ليس عليه دليل، النص لا ينفي أي فعل! ولا يثبت غيره أصلا ليثبت في حقه الفعل، حاول إن إستطعت... 

حاول أن تتكلم فقط في الموضوع لكي لا أرميك خارج المنتدى...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أنا لا أريد أن ألزم أي شخص، أريده هو أن يثبت لي عدم صلب وقتل المسيح..


 *[FONT=&quot]كنت أنتظر عودتك ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فى الحقيقة أن القرآن نفى كُليةً موت " عيسى " *​​ *[FONT=&quot]عن طريق الأعتداء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] البدنى 

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا قتل ولا صلب ولا حرق ولا خنق ولا غرق ولا تفجير ولا حادث...ولا حتى ضرب ..!!

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونفى بصورة قاطعة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] تَمكُن الغير منه أوتسلطهم عليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نفاها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] قبل آية سورة النساء ( تنزيلاً ) و ( ترتيباً ) فى المصحف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
حيثُ قالها صراحة فى سورة آل عمران 55[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]



​

*[FONT=&quot]وسنقف طبعا عند لفظة ( مُتَوَفِّيكَ )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يُتبع [/FONT]*​ 

​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]الوفاة *​*[FONT=&quot]هى أنقضاء الأجل ( العُمر ) بصورة طبيعية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا نستخدم لفظة ( وفاة ) فى حالات الموت العارض*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( أى بطريق الأيذاء البدنى من الغير ) أو عن طريق حادث أو قتال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو تنفيذ حُكم قضائى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بل تُستخدم ألفاظاً مثل ( مقتل – مصرع– أستشهاد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذه هى لغتنا العربية التى نعرفها ودرسناها جميعاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وألا هات لى لفظة ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الوفاة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) مقترنة مع السيد المسيح من الكتاب المُقدس

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ قُتِلُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]....آل عمران 169[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يقل ( وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ تَوْفّواْ فِي سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
( أنظر أيضاً آل عمران 195 - الحج 58 - الأنعام 140 – الأحزاب 161 – محمد 4)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أما عن الوفاة فتأتى فى القرآن بمعنى النوم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتأتى أيضاً بمعنى الموت الطبيعى ( أى بدون عارض ) مثل قوله :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فَأَمْسِكُوهُنَّ فِي ٱلْبُيُوتِ حَتَّىٰ يَتَوَفَّاهُنَّ ٱلْمَوْتُ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...النساء 15[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
حَتَّىٰ إِذَا جَآءَ أَحَدَكُمُ ٱلْمَوْتُ تَوَفَّتْهُ رُسُلُنَا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...الأنعام 61[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
إذن الوفاة هنا تعنى الموت بدون تدخل بشرى أو حادث عرضى كما شرحت عاليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فلماذا أستخدم مع " عيسى " لفظة ( مُتَوَفِّيكَ ) ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنها دليل على أنقضاء الأجل ( بالوفاة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس بالقتل أو الصلب .... أو غيره

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن الكتاب المقدس أيضاً نجد الفارق بين الموت ( الوفاة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَلَمَّا قَرُبَتْ أَيَّامُ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَفَاةِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]دَاوُدَ أَوْصَى سُلَيْمَانَ ابْنَهُ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]– الملوك الأول 2/1[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و ( القتل ) العارض لأحداث الموت لم يستخدم لفظة ( وفاة ) ( متوفيك )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
كما فى قوله لفرعون :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَقُلْتُ لَكَ: اطْلِقِ ابْنِي لِيَعْبُدَنِي فَابَيْتَ انْ تُطْلِقَهُ. هَا انَا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اقْتُلُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ابْنَكَ الْبِكْرَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]– الخروج 4/23[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ولم يقل ها أنا أتوفى ابْنَكَ الْبِكْرَ ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الخلاصة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أستخدام النص القرآنى للفظة الوفاة (مُتَوَفِّيكَ )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تكفى كدليل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لغوى نصى واضح ينفى القتل بكافة أشكاله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صلب – ضرب – غرق – قتال – تفجير – حرق - حادث مرور [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لنص ( وماقتلوه وما صلبوه ) لنا فيه عودة
بعد أن أسمع تعليقك 

 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من حيث أقف على مسافة واحدة بين المتحاورين فى الموضوع[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كنت أنتظر عودتك ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فى الحقيقة أن القرآن نفى كُليةً موت " عيسى " *​​ *[FONT=&quot]عن طريق الأعتداء*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] البدنى
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا قتل ولا صلب ولا حرق ولا خنق ولا غرق ولا تفجير ولا حادث...ولا حتى ضرب ..!!
> 
> ...



بل نقف عندها لأنها من الاساس لا تنفي شيء، إقرأ ما كتبته سابقاً لكي لا أعيد عليك ما قلته...

خطأ إستشهادك بهذا النص لنفي كل أنواع القتل أو حتى الإصابة هو في أنك نسيت أن تحدد أصلا متى حدثت هذه "الوفاة" و"الرفع" فمثلا، لو كانت الوفاة هى وفاة الموت وحالته الخاصة هنا: القتل بالصلب، ثم رفعه الله بعدما قام وطهره مما حدث له من الرومان، فقد تحقق الموت فعلا بإستتخدام النص الذي تستخدمه للنفي!![/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 سبتمبر 2014)

> وألا هات لى لفظة ( الوفاة ) مقترنة مع السيد المسيح من الكتاب المُقدس


زيادة على الخطأ الاول، إرتكتب خطأين آخرين:
1. أنك لم تثبت إيجابيا ما قلتَ بدليل يخص المسيح.
2. الكتاب المقدس (العهد الجديد) لم يكتب أصلا بالعربية لكي تحاجج في غير لغته، هذا ناهيك على خطأك المنطقي في نسيانك أن عدم أن عدم وجود كلمة "وفاة" على المسيح في الكتاب المقدس جدلاً، لا تعني أنه لم يتوفى، وهذا كله ناهيك عن معنى الوفاة أصلا الذي لم تثبته والذي يعني بكل بساطة الموت...


لكي لا يتشعب الموضوع، أذكر نص محكم ومعه برهان محكم وليس كما فعلت..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> بل نقف عندها لأنها من الاساس لا تنفي شيء، إقرأ ما كتبته سابقاً لكي لا أعيد عليك ما قلته...
> !


 *[FONT=&quot]ما انا قلت نقف عندها فعلاً *​​ 


> خطأ إستشهادك بهذا النص لنفي كل أنواع القتل أو حتى الإصابة هو في أنك نسيت  أن تحدد أصلا *متى حدثت *هذه "الوفاة" و"الرفع"


*[FONT=&quot]نتحدث لغة عربية سليمة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وموضوعك كله قائم على اللغة العربية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مالى أنا ومال متى حدثت هذه الوفاة ...!!!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تسأل متى حدثت أم تسأل عن شئ آخر ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]برجاء تحديد طلبك[/FONT]*​ 


> فمثلا، لو كانت الوفاة هى  وفاة الموت وحالته الخاصة هنا: *القتل بالصلب،*


*[FONT=&quot]خطأ لغوى فاااااااااااااااادح [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]....[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الوفاة لا تأتى أبداً مع حالات القتل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقرأ ما كتبته من شروحات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا هات لى نص واحد يقرن القتل بالوفاة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ستجد مصرع – مقتل – أستشهاد

أستشهد لى بنص واحد يصف القتل بالوفاة 
[/FONT]*​ 


> ثم رفعه الله بعدما قام وطهره  مما حدث له *من الرومان،* فقد تحقق الموت فعلا بإستتخدام النص الذي تستخدمه  للنفي!


 *[FONT=&quot]من اين جئتنا بالرومان ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل ذكرهم القرآن ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> زيادة على الخطأ الاول، إرتكتب خطأين آخرين:
> 1. أنك لم تثبت إيجابيا ما قلتَ بدليل يخص المسيح.
> 2. الكتاب المقدس (العهد الجديد) لم يكتب أصلا بالعربية لكي تحاجج في غير لغته، هذا ناهيك على خطأك المنطقي في نسيانك أن عدم أ*ن عدم وجود كلمة "وفاة" على المسيح في الكتاب المقدس جدلاً،* لا تعني أنه لم يتوفى، وهذا كله ناهيك عن معنى الوفاة أصلا الذي لم تثبته والذي يعني بكل بساطة الموت...
> 
> ...


*اثبت لك معانى الوفاة من القرآن*..*.أقرأ ثم أسال *
*ولا تسلم لى جدلاً ....
هل تقول عن السيد المسيح أنه ( توفى ) على الصليب ؟؟؟
أم تقول مات على الصليب ؟؟؟؟

*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 سبتمبر 2014)

> بل تُستخدم ألفاظاً مثل ( مقتل – مصرع– أستشهاد )
> وهذه هى لغتنا العربية التى نعرفها ودرسناها جميعاً


خطأ رابع:
مقتل كذا، يفيد: قد توفى.
مصرع شخص يفيد: قد توفى.
إستشهاد شخص يفيد: قد توفى.
فالوفاة هى الموت لكن ما تذكره انت هى طريقة الموت.....



> إذن الوفاة هنا تعنى الموت بدون تدخل بشرى أو حادث عرضى كما شرحت عاليه


نعم، الوفاة هنا تعني ذلك لكن لا تحصرها في ذلك، فكما تعرف ان الوفاة هي الموت، فالحالة الخاصة الأكثر حدوثا هى الموت الطبيعي لكن هذا لا يعني ان القتل لا يسبب الوفاة!


> أستخدام النص القرآنى للفظة الوفاة (مُتَوَفِّيكَ )
> تكفى كدليل لغوى نصى واضح ينفى القتل بكافة أشكاله
> صلب – ضرب – غرق – قتال – تفجير – حرق - حادث مرور



بل لا علاقة لها بالموضوع اصلاً..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> خطأ رابع:
> مقتل كذا، يفيد: قد توفى.
> مصرع شخص يفيد: قد توفى.


*ومقتل بيقولوها لية طيب ؟؟؟
يعنى هتقرا وفاة 11 أرهابى ؟
وألا بتقرا ( مصرع ) ( مقتل )  11 أرهابى ؟؟
لو القرآن قال وفاة
تبقى وفاة طبيعية ( زى ما بنقول عليها )
لو قال قتل ....يبقى قتل
هو حضرتك عايز تألف لغة عربية خاصة بيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما قلتش بقى
من أين أتيتنى بالرومان ؟؟؟
علشان ندخل على ما قتلوه وما صلبوه 
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 سبتمبر 2014)

> ما انا قلت نقف عندها فعلاً


نقف عندها التي اقصدها هى العامية، اي نتوقف عندها بلا استكمال، يعني: خلينا واقفين هنا.



> نتحدث لغة عربية سليمة
> وموضوعك كله قائم على اللغة العربية
> مالى أنا ومال متى حدثت هذه الوفاة ...!!!!!
> هل تسأل متى حدثت أم تسأل عن شئ آخر ؟؟


لو قرأت كلامي لفهمت، لقد قلت:



> فمثلا، لو كانت الوفاة هى وفاة الموت وحالته الخاصة هنا: القتل بالصلب، ثم رفعه الله بعدما قام وطهره مما حدث له من الرومان، فقد تحقق الموت فعلا بإستتخدام النص الذي تستخدمه للنفي!!


عرفت ازاي الترتيب سينفي كلامك سواء صحيح ام خاطيء...



> خطأ لغوى فاااااااااااااااادح ....
> الوفاة لا تأتى أبداً مع حالات القتل
> أقرأ ما كتبته من شروحات
> وألا هات لى نص واحد يقرن القتل بالوفاة
> ستجد مصرع – مقتل – أستشهاد


رجاء ان تقرأ كلامي لكي لا اعيد إقتباسه في كل مشاركة:


> فمثلا، لو كانت الوفاة هى وفاة الموت *وحالته الخاصة* هنا: القتل بالصلب، ثم رفعه الله بعدما قام وطهره مما حدث له من الرومان، فقد تحقق الموت فعلا بإستتخدام النص الذي تستخدمه للنفي!!



للتبسيط:
الوفاة هي الموت، الموت او الوفاة هما حالة عامة نهائية، فمن يمت ميتة طبيعة يكون قد توفى ومن يمت ميتة متعمدة يكون قد توفى وقد قلت لك:

مقتل كذا، يفيد: قد توفى.
مصرع شخص يفيد: قد توفى.
إستشهاد شخص يفيد: قد توفى.

فأنت تنفي حالة خاصة بغير دليل من حالة عامة لا اختلف معك فيها اصلا وكل هذا بغير ترتيب..



> اثبت لك معانى الوفاة من القرآن...أقرأ ثم أسال


أنا رددت على كلامك رغم انه لا يقدم اي شبهة دليل! ففيم اسأل؟



> ولا تسلم لى جدلاً ....


سلمت لك جدلا ومع هذا رددت على كلامك كله!..



> هل تقول عن السيد المسيح أنه ( توفى ) على الصليب ؟؟؟


حسناً، هذا السؤال سيفهمك ما اقول: المسيح مات على الصليب، كيف مات؟ عن طريق القتل، فقتله (تحديد الخالة الخاصة) ادى لموته، والموت هذا يعني الوفاة...
واضحة؟



> أم تقول مات على الصليب ؟؟؟؟


الوفاة = الموت! (بغض النظر عن الطريقة التي ادت لموته: اهى ضرب، صلب، ميتة طبيعية...إلخ)..


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 سبتمبر 2014)

> ومقتل بيقولوها لية طيب ؟؟؟


لتحديد طريقة الموت اهي طبيية ام بفعل فاعل..
فمثلا: مقتل كذا كذا عن طريق اعيرة نارية
فحتى داخل تحديد القتل بفعل فاعل يتم تحديد كيفية القتل نفسه..



> يعنى هتقرا وفاة 11 أرهابى ؟


ركز يا عبود الله يرضى عليك..

1. الوفاة (الموت) نتيجة عامة لمن مات، كيفية الموت بقى دي بتتحدد عن طريق كلمات اخرى زي المثال اللي فوق ده.
2. شوف مثلاً: http://almogaz.com/news/politics/2014/09/07/1636755
http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/549742
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pAMNXhmNPI
http://rassd.com/15-110990.htm
http://www.albawabhnews.com/627509
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=405995789465023
http://gate.ahram.org.eg/NewsContent/4/7/528489/%D8%AD%D9%80%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%AB/%D9%85%D8%AD%D8%A7%D9%83%D9%85/%D9%85%D8%AC%D9%86%D8%AF-%D8%A8%D9%82%D8%B6%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%82%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%A7%D9%85-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D8%AC%D9%88%D9%86-%D8%B2%D9%85%D9%8A%D9%84%D9%8A-%D8%AA%D9%88%D9%81%D9%8A-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B1%D8%B5%D8%A7%D8%B5-%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D8%AC%D9%86.aspx


طبعا كل دول انا في غنى عنهم بس اعمل لك اية انت اللي مش راضي تفهم كلامي..



> وألا بتقرا ( مصرع ) ( مقتل ) 11 أرهابى ؟؟


ما هو مقتل او مصرع 11 ارهابي دي حالة خاصة من حالات الموت اللي ادت بال 11 ارهابي للموت، كلهم ماتوا...




طيب شان اوضح لك الصورة لو لسة مش فاهمها دلوقتي:

كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ ثُمَّ إِلَيْنَا تُرْجَعُونَ (57)

النص بيقول ان كل نفس هاتذوق الموت، طيب الناس اللي اتقتلوا، اللي انت بتقول عنهم "مصرع" "مقتل"، مش برضو من ضمن "كل نفس" ولا لأ؟ طبعا من ضمن "كل نفس" طيب اهو القرآن بيقول ان كل نفس (من ضمنهم اللي قتلوا بفعل فاعل، مقتل، مصرع) ذائقة الموت...



> لو القرآن قال وفاة
> تبقى وفاة طبيعية ( زى ما بنقول عليها )
> لو قال قتل ....يبقى قتل
> هو حضرتك عايز تألف لغة عربية خاصة بيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟


خلي الحوار ماشي بدون شخصنة أفضل! بتتكلم بالدليل إتكلم، هاتشخصن او هاتقل في الأدب، ماعنديش استعداد اضيع وقتي، هاتلاقيني حذفت البوست في ثواني عشان الشخصنة!

انت اساسا مش فاهم كلامي، فلما تفهمه ابقى اعترض..



> من أين أتيتنى بالرومان ؟؟؟



فاعل من ضمن البشر لم يتم النفي عنهم او يتم نفي الفعل نفسه..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *لتحديد طريقة الموت اهي طبيية ام بفعل فاعل.*.
> فمثلا: مقتل كذا كذا عن طريق اعيرة نارية
> فحتى داخل تحديد القتل بفعل فاعل يتم تحديد كيفية القتل نفسه..


*الله ينور عليييييييييييييييك
تحديد ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
بفعل فاعل 
*​


> فاعل من ضمن البشر لم يتم النفي عنهم او يتم نفي الفعل نفسه..


*أيوة يا باشا معاك
بس أشمعنى هما يعنى ؟؟؟؟
لية ما يكونش الفرس أو العرب أو الصينيون مثلا
أشمعنى الرومان
هذا هو سؤالى *
#تعمد الشخصنة#​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أستأذنك فى العودة مساءاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أن تضع لى ( الفاعل ) الحقيقى بالأدلة القرآنية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من القرآآآآآآآن الذى تتناقش فيه  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا أتيتنا بالرومان تحديداً ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 سبتمبر 2014)

> الله ينور عليييييييييييييييك
> تحديد ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بفعل فاعل


لا يا عبود، انقل كويس الله يكرمك،
لتحديد طريقة الموت اهي *طبيية* ام *بفعل فاعل*..



> بس أشمعنى هما يعنى ؟؟؟؟



مافيش اشمعنى ولا حاجة 
يلا اتفضل انفي عن الكل ولا تزعل نفسك.. 



> لية ما يكونش الفرس أو العرب أو الصينيون مثلا


لى رأيك صحيح، يلا اتفضل هات النصوص اللي بتنفي عن كل مجموعة منهم..


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 سبتمبر 2014)

> على أن تضع لى ( الفاعل) الحقيقى بالأدلة القرآنية
> من القرآآآآآآآن الذى تتناقش فيه
> لماذا أتيتنا بالرومان تحديداً ؟!


ركز يا عبود، انا ماذكرتش اني عايز الفاعل الحقيقي من القرآن او ان القرآن ذكر الرومان او خلافهم..

انا طلبت نفي القرآن قتل وصلب المسيح او نفي عن الفاعل الروماني (بحسب الرواية الكتابية)...

بعد كدا مش هاعيد لك الكلام تاني، لما تركز وتقرأ الكلام وتلم بالموضو كله ابقى اتكلم فيه، عشان مانضيعش وقت..

قبل ما تمشي ابقى استلم الإنذار للشخصنة... مع إثبات خطأك لغوياً ومنطقياً من القرآن نفسه..


----------



## بحر الحب (9 سبتمبر 2014)

#قلة ادب وشخصنة#


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 سبتمبر 2014)

تم طرد عبود وبحر الحب للشخصنة المتعمدة وقلة الأدب..
على من يريد الحوار ان يتكلم بالأدلة فقط دون شخصنة..


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 سبتمبر 2014)

عندما تعود من الطرد سأنتظر ردك..


> ولما فصلت عضو وهددت التانى بإلقاءه خارج المنتدى
> مكانتش شخشنة ؟؟؟؟؟


فصلت عضو لقلة الأدب والشخصنة، والثاني نبهته الا يشخصن الموضوع كما نبهتك، انت تماديت وقليت ادبك وشخصنت مرة اخرى مشاركتك فطردتك بصفتي مشرف القسم الذي تتحاور فيه..

لا يوجد شخصنة في تنبيه العضو المخالف على عدم تكرار شخصنته..


> فشلت انك تجيب دليل واحد على أن هناك فاعل أصلا
> وعمال تلف وتدور حول معانى اللغة العربية


انا رديت عليك وقلت:


> ركز يا عبود، انا ماذكرتش اني عايز الفاعل الحقيقي من القرآن او ان القرآن ذكر الرومان او خلافهم..
> 
> انا طلبت نفي القرآن قتل وصلب المسيح او نفي عن الفاعل الروماني (بحسب الرواية الكتابية)...


فهمت الجملة دي ولا عديتها زي الردود اللي سبقتها وعديتها كأنك ماشفتهاش؟ 



> وعمال تخترع فاعل من كتابك وتصبه على القرآن ..!!!!



انا مش بخترع من كتابي، لان لو في كتابي مش هايكون في اختراع اصلا 

مين صبه لى القرآن؟ فين انا قلت ان القرآن تكلم عن الرومان؟



> أنا لسة مدخلتش على ( وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَـٰكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ )


لما ترجع من الفصل ابقى ادخل واطلع 



> دة كان مسح زور وحوار تعليمك أصول اللغة العربية


بدليل انك لما طلبت اجبتك: http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3642144&postcount=47

وبدليل وضعي لدليل يقيني لخطأك من القرآن "كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ ثُمَّ إِلَيْنَا تُرْجَعُونَ (57)" وطبعا انت عديت على الردين دول ولا علقت بس بكلمة، فالح بس تشخصن الموضوع وتشتم محاورك وتقول انه مش فاهم لغة عربية وانت كلامك كله بلا دليل..



> المحاور الذى يلجأ لأرهاب محاوره بالحذف والأنذارات والتهديدات


انا لا ارهب احدا، لكن من واجبي الحفاظ لى القسم والموضوع من الشخصنة وقلة الادب التي فعلتها انت وغيرك واتخاذ اللازم تجاههم في حالة التمادي كما فعلت وفعلت...

انت تخطيء خطأ منطقي معروف في الحوار ولا ينطلي علي...


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 سبتمبر 2014)

هل يوجد رد؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 سبتمبر 2014)

> يعنى هتقرا وفاة 11 أرهابى ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 سبتمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]tc4xA3YlxJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> [YOUTUBE]tc4xA3YlxJU[/YOUTUBE]



ياريت توضيح لسبب وضع الفيديو لأني لا أرى أي فائدة منه، ولا حتى عرفت منه هل هذا يخالفني ام يخالف عبود!! الفيديو لا اجد منه فائدة..فيابحذا لو توضحي لي ما خفى عليّ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 سبتمبر 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ياريت توضيح لسبب وضع الفيديو لأني لا أرى أي فائدة منه، ولا حتى عرفت منه هل هذا يخالفني ام يخالف عبود!! الفيديو لا اجد منه فائدة..فيابحذا لو توضحي لي ما خفى عليّ..



*لاقيتك حاطط شهادة وفاة لمقتول

و فيه مناقشة سابقة على موضوع الموت و الوفاة

فدورت عل اليوتيوب لتوضيح الفرق بينهما

لأننا عادة نستخرج شهادة وفاة لكل ميت أيا كان نوع الموت و لا توجد شهادة إسمها شهادة موت : لكن هل هذا يعنى أن الدول على دقة فى إستخدام اللغة العربية ؟؟؟

أم هم فقط يريدون عدم تحمل مسئوليه كلمة : موت 

لذلك لا توجد شهادة إسمها شهادة موت

رأيى أننا نأخذ تفاسير كلمات اللغة العربية من مصادرها و ليس من شهادة وفاة - لذا وضعت هذا الفيديو

و لا إيه رأيك ؟؟ 


*


----------



## toyota_terios (12 سبتمبر 2014)

ردي موجود ولم تعلق عليه سوى بإرسال مخالفة لي على بروفايلي
على فكرة الكتاب المقدس نسب لليهود أنهم علقوه على الصليب كمان


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 سبتمبر 2014)

toyota_terios قال:


> ردي موجود ولم تعلق عليه سوى بإرسال مخالفة لي على بروفايلي
> على فكرة الكتاب المقدس نسب لليهود أنهم علقوه على الصليب كمان


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3641407&postcount=26


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 سبتمبر 2014)

> لاقيتك حاطط شهادة وفاة لمقتول


لأ، انا حاطت سؤال إستنكاري من عبود، كنت رديت عليه بأمثلة سابقة، ودلوقتي حبيت أرد عليه برضو بدليل نصي موثق فحطيت شهادة من الطب الشرعي فمع انه يؤكد بقتله إلا انه يشهد بوفاته!!

الفيديو مش بيوضح حاجة، ربما انتي قرأتي فقط عنوانه أو ماقرأتيش النقطة الخلافية أية هي تحديداً في الموضوع بيني وبينه..



> لأننا عادة نستخرج شهادة وفاة لكل ميت أيا كان نوع الموت و لا توجد شهادة إسمها شهادة موت : لكن هل هذا يعنى أن الدول على دقة فى إستخدام اللغة العربية ؟؟؟



ايوة، ما انا بقول له كدا، هو بيقول ان كلمة "وفاة" لا تقال أبدا لو كانت الوفاة عن طريق القتل مثلا، أنظري لكلامه في المشاركة هنا: http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3642120&postcount=38

وطبعا الكلام دا انا رديت عليه كله بأدلة عملية وبأدلة نصية لغوية من القرآن، وفي أدلة تانية بس حجته ضعيفة جدا ماتستاهلش التعب في إثبات خطأها..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 سبتمبر 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لأ، انا حاطت سؤال إستنكاري من عبود، كنت رديت عليه بأمثلة سابقة، ودلوقتي حبيت أرد عليه برضو بدليل نصي موثق فحطيت شهادة من الطب الشرعي فمع انه يؤكد بقتله إلا انه يشهد بوفاته!!



*الطب الشرعى مش حُجة *




Molka Molkan قال:


> الفيديو مش بيوضح حاجة، ربما انتي قرأتي فقط عنوانه أو ماقرأتيش النقطة الخلافية أية هي تحديداً في الموضوع بيني وبينه..



*الفيديو بيوضح إن الوفاة معناها عدم قدرة الانسان على التحكم فى الحركة
يعنى ممكن النوم يعتبر وفاة
و ممكن الغيبوبه تعتبر وفاة

أى : ليس كل الوفاة موت
*




Molka Molkan قال:


> ايوة، ما انا بقول له كدا، هو بيقول ان كلمة "وفاة" لا تقال أبدا لو كانت الوفاة عن طريق القتل مثلا، أنظري لكلامه في المشاركة هنا: http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3642120&postcount=38
> 
> وطبعا الكلام دا انا رديت عليه كله بأدلة عملية وبأدلة نصية لغوية من القرآن، وفي أدلة تانية بس حجته ضعيفة جدا ماتستاهلش التعب في إثبات خطأها..



*صدقنى كنت من البداية أريد أن أدخل فى نقاش معك 
و لكن
صدقا لا أحب النقد النصى 
لذلك لم أتدخل 
و لكنى وضعت هذا الفيديو للتوضيح فقط 

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 سبتمبر 2014)

> الطب الشرعى مش حُجة



هو كان طلبه:


> يعنى هتقرا وفاة 11 أرهابى ؟


وهو حجة رسمية حالية للإستخدام، وهو ما يعارض فكرته تماما...



> الفيديو بيوضح إن الوفاة معناها عدم قدرة الانسان على التحكم فى الحركة
> يعنى ممكن النوم يعتبر وفاة
> و ممكن الغيبوبه تعتبر وفاة
> 
> أى : ليس كل الوفاة موت


أيوة، اية المشكلة في كدا؟ دا بيعارض مبين وبيؤيد مين وفين؟ مع ان دا مش اللي في الفيديو بالتحديد..

نقد نصي؟!


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 سبتمبر 2014)

نص آخر: قل يتوفاكم ملك الْمَوْت الَّذِي وكل بكم

ملك "الموت" ...... "يتوفاكم".... 
شكراً ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 سبتمبر 2014)

* الوفاة* استخلاص الحق من حيث وضع أن الله* نفخ الروح وأودع به النفس ليستوفيها بعد أجل *من حيث أودعها* فكان ذلك توفيا* تفعلا من الوفاء وهو أداء الحق ذكره الحرالي و*قال أبو البقاء الوفاة الموت* وأصله توفية الشيء إذا أخذته كله 

التوقيف على مهمات التعاريف


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 سبتمبر 2014)

وف ي: (الْوَفَاءُ) ضِدُّ الْغَدْرِ، يُقَالُ: (وَفَى) بِعَهْدِهِ (وَفَاءً) وَ (أَوْفَى) بِمَعْنًى. وَ (وَفَى) الشَّيْءَ يَفِي بِالْكَسْرِ (وُفِيًّا) عَلَى فُعُولٍ أَيْ تَمَّ وَكَثُرَ. وَ (الْوَفِيُّ) الْوَافِي. وَ (أَوْفَى) عَلَى الشَّيْءِ أَشْرَفَ. وَ (أَوَفَاهُ) حَقَّهُ وَ (وَفَّاهُ تَوْفِيَةً) بِمَعْنَى، أَيْ أَعْطَاهُ (وَافِيًا) . (وَاسْتَوْفَى) حَقَّهُ وَ *(تَوَفَّاهُ) بِمَعْنًى. وَتَوَفَّاهُ اللَّهُ أَيْ قَبَضَ رُوحَهُ. وَ (الْوَفَاةُ) الْمَوْتُ. *وَ (وَافَى) فُلَانٌ أَتَى. وَ (تَوَافَى) الْقَوْمُ تَتَامُّوا.

مختارالصحاح!


----------



## تيمو (12 سبتمبر 2014)

> الفيديو بيوضح إن الوفاة معناها عدم قدرة الانسان على التحكم فى الحركة
> يعنى ممكن النوم يعتبر وفاة
> و ممكن الغيبوبه تعتبر وفاة
> 
> أى : ليس كل الوفاة موت



هذه المداخلة عامة وليست حصرياً لكلامك أستاذة إيريني.

لغوياً إذا أردنا معرفة معنى الكلمة تحاولي استبدالها ضمن السياق، يعني كقول: ما أحلى هذه الأيام. أحلى تأتي بمعنى أجمل أو أعذب، وتأتي بمعنى اسم التفضيل، وتأتي كفعل أي يجعله أكثر حلواً بإضافة السكر.

وعلى ذات السياق: استبدل كلمة متوفيك إلي في السياق القرآني ماذا ستكون؟ 

مع إحترامي للأستاذ عبود، لكن نقاشه عبثي. هناك وجهة نظر منطقية للزميل مولكا كما أوضحتُ سابقاً في إحدى مداخلاتي. بعد قراءتي للنقاش، عدتُ مرة أخرى لقراءة النص القرآني، وخرجتُ ببضعة نظريات تدعم وجهة نظر مولكا: 
1- النص القرآني ليس واضح في مسألة نفي الصلب وموت المسيح على الصليب. لأنها تخاطب الفاعل (بغض النظر من الفاعل) ولا تخاطبني كمسيحي ومؤمن بموت وصلب وقيامة المسيح، ولا تخاطب المسيحيين على مر التاريخ، لأن المسيحي لم يصلب المسيح. إذن هل تنفي هذه الآية عقيدة الصلب والقيامة؟ لا.

2- بل تؤكّد أن اليهود الذين كذبوا في موضوع القيامة حينما أتاهم الجنود الذين حرسوا القبر ودفع لهم اليهود أن يقولوا أن التلاميذ أتوا ليلاً ليسرقوه. لذلك يقول في آخر الآية: "الذين اختلفوا فيه". هل التلاميذ اختلفوا فيه؟ هل المريمات وأتباعه الآخرين اختلفوا فيه؟ كلا، بل على العكس هم رأوه وعاينوه وآمنوا به. لكن الذين اختلفوا في الموضوع لاحقاً هم اليهود مع الجنود.

3- هل هذه الآيات موجّه لنا كمسيحيين؟ أم للفاعل (بغض النظر من هو)؟ فلو كان القرآن يريد أن ينفي الصلب كحادث، كان عليه توجيه كلامه للذين يؤمنون بالمسيح على أنه رسول ونبي وهو مات مصلوباً عنهم ليفديهم، وليس لليهود الذين لا يؤمنون أساساً بالمسيح كنبي أو رسول.

4- كيف يقول اليهود الذين لا يؤمنون بالمسيح إنّا قتلنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله؟؟ هل يُعقل أن يؤمن اليهود بالمسيح كرسول الله ولا يؤمنون به ويصبحوا مسيحيين؟

5- فعلاً النص غير واضح، وبعيداً عن أية تشجنات أرجو توضيح النقاط التي استنتجتها من إعادة قراءة النص بعيداً بتجرّد وبعيداً عن أية تفسيرات مسبقة لما يقولوه الإخوة المسلمين.

شكراً.


----------



## peace_86 (12 سبتمبر 2014)

سؤال للمسيحيين الذين اخذوا من جهدهم ووقتهم الكثير ليثبتوا ان القرآن لم يصرح بموت المسيح..
بماذا تستدلون؟ بكتاب مؤلف؟ بكتاب كتبه انسان بشري جاء بعد قيامة المسيح بأكثر من ستة قرون؟

هل يهمكم لهذه الدرجة رأي القرآن بموت المسيح؟؟؟

عموماً الكلام واضح جداً ولا يحتاج لتفسير:
وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم... يعني لم يقتل ولم يصلب..
وهذكا فهمه المسلمون الأوائل واستمروا على هذه العقيدة طيلة قرون..

هل يوجد أكثر وضوح من ذلك: وما قتلوه... وما صلبوه ..

مثال: أحمد عمل حادثة ومات ..
فيرد قائل: أحمد لم يقود السيارة ولم يمت ... نفي واضح..
نقعد نلفلف وندور؟؟؟ وعلى إيه؟؟؟

تأتي انت كمسيحي وتقولهم: لا القرآن مش بيقول كذا.. القرآن (بيعترف) بموت المسيح..

احنا مالنا ومال القرآن.. عنه قال.. وعنه ما قال.. في الحالتين لا يهمني سوى الكلام المكتوب في الإنجيل..

غير كذا إيماني يكون عبث لأن أبحث عن أدلة مكتوبة بعد 650 سنة من قيامة المسيح..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (12 سبتمبر 2014)

الأستاذ ميتو


قد أجد لك مساغا لو لم أجد فى المسالة إلا هذا النص من سورة النساء !


تعالى مثلا إلى معانى التوفى فى نص آل عمران 


إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ (55) آل عمران


فلن تخرج فى لغة العرب ( التى نزل بها القرآن ) عن ثلاث معانى :


1- وفاة نوم 


( وهو الذى يتوفاكم بالليل ويعلم ماجرحتم بالنهار ......)


وعلى هذا المعنى يكون التفسير : إنى منيمك ورافعك إلى 


2- التوفى القبض تاما


استوفيت من فلان مالى أى قبضته ( أخذته ) تاما 


فيكون المعنى إنى قابضك إلى تاما لايقدر بشر على هدم بنيتك 


3- الوفاة بمعنى الموت 


فحتى من ذهب لهذا قال إنه من باب المقدم الذى معناه التأخير ، والمؤخر الذى معناه التقديم 


فالواو فى اللغة لاتقتضى الترتيب 


فيكون المعنى إنى رافعك ثم مميتك فى آخر الزمان والتى استفاضت به الأحاديث أنه عليه السلام ينزل 


يتـــــــــــــــبع


----------



## ياسر الجندى (12 سبتمبر 2014)

ثم تعال إلى كتابك 


مرقس


14: 55 و كان رؤساء الكهنة و المجمع كله يطلبون شهادة على يسوع ليقتلوه فلم يجدوا


يوحنا 


يوحنا


11: 53 فمن ذلك اليوم تشاوروا ليقتلوه


فهل أولئك ( اليهود ) هو المنوط بهم إيقاع الصلب أو القتل على يسوع أم السلطة الرومانية القائمة آنذاك ؟!
فلماذا نسب إليهم القتل ؟!


----------



## ياسر الجندى (12 سبتمبر 2014)

نقعد نلفلف وندور؟؟؟ وعلى إيه؟؟؟

تأتي انت كمسيحي وتقولهم: لا القرآن مش بيقول كذا.. القرآن (بيعترف) بموت المسيح..

 احنا مالنا ومال القرآن.. عنه قال.. وعنه ما قال.. في الحالتين لا يهمني سوى الكلام المكتوب في الإنجيل..


كلام معقول من بيس 


صراحة ووضوح تريح الأبدان ، وتوفر الأوقات !


بس تفتكر هايقتنع ؟


ماظنش !


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 سبتمبر 2014)

> سؤال للمسيحيين الذين اخذوا من جهدهم ووقتهم الكثير ليثبتوا ان القرآن لم يصرح بموت المسيح..
> بماذا تستدلون؟ بكتاب مؤلف؟ بكتاب كتبه انسان بشري جاء بعد قيامة المسيح بأكثر من ستة قرون؟
> 
> هل يهمكم لهذه الدرجة رأي القرآن بموت المسيح؟؟؟
> ...



1. عايين نفرق بين حاجتين، كون أننا كمسيحيين يهمنا شهادة القرآن عن المسيح او لا، فبالطبع يهمنا فقط الكتاب المقدس! وبين أن النص القرآني يقول أو لا بعدمية موت المسيح وصلبه، وهنا الكلام للأدبة وليس لما فهمه أشخاص من الناس، فلو هناك دليل فتفضل به لنناقشه معا.
2. مثالك خاطيء، النص يقول "وما صلبون وما قتلوه" وهنا النفي عن الفاعل، وهناك فرق كبير بين هذه العبارة وعبارة "وما صلب وما قتل" فهنا النفي للفعل، وهذا لم يقوله القرآن، وهو للأسف ما وقعت فيه فقلت :


> أحمد لم يقود السيارة ولم يمت


فهذا مطابق لـ"وما قتل وما صلب" وليس إلى "وما قتلوه وما صلبوه" فراجع الفرق بين العبارتين..
3. اخي، انت ليه مش عايزني اتناقش؟ اللي عايز يتناقش اهلا وسهلا واللي مش عايز يتناقش او مش عايز يشوف النقاش ده مايخشش الموضوع!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 سبتمبر 2014)

> قد أجد لك مساغا لو لم أجد فى المسالة إلا هذا النص من سورة النساء !


ولا هذا النص ولا غيره ولا مجموعة من النصوص مع بعضها البعض!! لا يوجد نفي في القرآن لموت المسيح وصلبه على الإطلاق وبأي اسلوب! هذا وهم!



> تعالى مثلا إلى معانى التوفى فى نص آل عمران
> 
> 
> إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ (55) آل عمران
> ...


النص ده بينفي أية بالتحديد؟
وبالمناسبة، حسب التفسير الثالث، لية مانقولش أنها بتعني الموت الآني وليس من باب التقديم؟ اية الدليل؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 سبتمبر 2014)

> ثم تعال إلى كتابك
> 
> 
> مرقس
> ...



الفكرة دي اتقالت قبلك، راجع ردي عليها عشان مانكررش!
آل يعني انا مش عارف النصوص دي ومش عارف القصة في الأربعة بشائر!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 سبتمبر 2014)

> كلام معقول من بيس
> 
> 
> صراحة ووضوح تريح الأبدان ، وتوفر الأوقات !
> ...


صحيح، نتعب نفسنا ليه!! مانفكرش في حاجة ومانتعبش نفسنا فيها طالما مش على هوانا!!

صدق فيكم قول كتابكم: قَالُوا أَجِئْتَنَا لِتَلْفِتَنَا عَمَّا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا وَتَكُونَ لَكُمَا الْكِبْرِيَاءُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا نَحْنُ لَكُمَا بِمُؤْمِنِينَ (78)


----------



## kalimooo (12 سبتمبر 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> سؤال للمسيحيين الذين اخذوا من جهدهم ووقتهم الكثير ليثبتوا ان القرآن لم يصرح بموت المسيح..
> بماذا تستدلون؟ بكتاب مؤلف؟ بكتاب كتبه انسان بشري جاء بعد قيامة المسيح بأكثر من ستة قرون؟
> 
> هل يهمكم لهذه الدرجة رأي القرآن بموت المسيح؟؟؟
> ...



تمام يا باشا

هنا يقولون شبه به ولم يصلب..
طيب..
لكن هناك شيء اين ذهبوا به...
(سلام عليا يوم ولدت ويوم اموت ويوم ابعث حياً)..


----------



## toyota_terios (13 سبتمبر 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> نصوص كتابي ليست من القرآن، بالإضافة إلى أننا نعرف من ذات الكتاب ان الجنود الرومان هم الذين صلبوه بدافع من اليهود، فنعرف ما المقصود باليهود هنا ونعرف من الذي قتله الرومان...


 ومع ذلك فكتابك وعلماؤك نسبوا القتل لليهود وليس للرومان :spor2:




Molka Molkan قال:


> كتابي يقول أن اليهود قتلوه في ظل ذكره للقصة كلها في أسفار أخرى بأنهم من أسلموه حسدا وحقدا منهم، لكن المنفذ باليد هم الرومان، وهذا ما اسأل عنه..


ما رأيك أن كتابك يقول أن اليهود هم من علقوا المسيح على الصليب
(أع 5: 30): إِلهُ آبَائِنَا أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ قَتَلْتُمُوهُ *مُعَلِّقِينَ إِيَّاهُ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ.*
*فعندما تقول أن القرآن نفى الفاعل وهم اليهود لأن من قتله هم الرومان ، أقول لك أن كتابك هو من نسب القتل والصلب وتعليق المسيح على الخشبة أصلا*



Molka Molkan قال:


> النص يقول "وما صلبوه وما قتلوه ..... وما قتلوه يقينا"، تكرر ما جاء قبلا والذي هو أصلا لا ينفي الفعل نفسه ولا الفاعل الروماني بل اليهود فقط حسب السياق، وبالتالي فهى تؤكد على أن اليهود لم يقتلوه.. وهذا لا نحتاج دليل لتأكيده..
> 
> 
> كلام ليس عليه دليل، النص لا ينفي أي فعل! ولا يثبت غيره أصلا ليثبت في حقه الفعل، حاول إن إستطعت...


كما قلت ولن أكرر مرة أخرى 
يقول الله عز وجل مخبرا عن اليهود ( *وقولهم إنا قتلنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله) فاليهود يقولون أنهم قتلوا المسيح وكتابك يقول أن اليهود قتلوا ، فكيف تأتي وتقول أن الآية نفت الفاعل وهم اليهود ولم تنف وقوع القتل على المسيح !!!*
*فاليهود _كما جاء عنهم في الآية_ يقولون أنهم قتلوا المسيح ، فرد الله غيظهم وبين لهم أن لم يقتلوا المسيح والذي خُيل لهم المسيح  هو شخص آخر فرد الله مكرهم ونجى نبيه عليه السلام من أيديهم ،فقال عز وجل ( وما قتلوه يقينا)*
*فتثبت الآية الكريمة أن اليهود قتلوا وصلبوا فعلا لكن ليس المسيح ولكن من شبه لهم فقتلوه على غير يقين *
*هذا هو الذي فهمه ويفهمه كل من يقرأ الآية الكريمة ؛ولكن خرج علينا في القرن الواحد والعشرين شخص يقول قولا أعجب من العجب .*
*وهذا الكلام لن أكرره مرة أخرى ، فافهم ما شئت كيفما شئت.*


Molka Molkan قال:


> حاول أن تتكلم فقط في الموضوع لكي لا أرميك خارج المنتدى...


 أريدك فقط أن تظهر المحبة وأن تناقشني بوداعة وخوف 
ولا أنسى أن أوجه التحية للاستاذ peace على شجاعته  وصراحته رغم كلامه بسوء عن القرآن ؛ومن قبله من تم طردهم تحية خاصة


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 سبتمبر 2014)

> ومع ذلك فكتابك وعلماؤك نسبوا القتل لليهود وليس للرومان


بالظبط لان الكتاب والدارسين عارفين أن اليهود ليهم دور والرومان ليهم دور، فممكن هنا أنسب  الموت لليهود أو للرومان، لأن كلاهما إشتركا في قتله، لكن لما اجي انفي، ماينفعش انفي عن طرف واحد لأن الطرف التاني ممكن يكون قتله، وطالما ممكن يكون قتله، بل انه هو القاتل الفعلي، فيتطلب إما نفي للفعل نفسه او للفاعل الآخر... فأين؟



> ما رأيك أن كتابك يقول أن اليهود هم من علقوا المسيح على الصليب
> (أع 5: 30): إِلهُ آبَائِنَا أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ قَتَلْتُمُوهُ مُعَلِّقِينَ إِيَّاهُ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ.
> فعندما تقول أن القرآن نفى الفاعل وهم اليهود لأن من قتله هم الرومان ، أقول لك أن كتابك هو من نسب القتل والصلب وتعليق المسيح على الخشبة أصلا


رأيي هو إقتباس ذات النص الذي ترد عليه أنت هنا:


> كتابي يقول أن اليهود قتلوه في ظل ذكره للقصة كلها في أسفار أخرى بأنهم من أسلموه حسدا وحقدا منهم، لكن المنفذ باليد هم الرومان، وهذا ما اسأل عنه..



فمعرفتنا للقصة كلها بالتفاصيل، تجعلنا ننسب القتل والصلب لأي منهما لاننا نعرف ما فعله اليهود تحديدا وما فعله الرومان تحديدا..




> يقول الله عز وجل مخبرا عن اليهود ( وقولهم إنا قتلنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله) فاليهود يقولون أنهم قتلوا المسيح وكتابك يقول أن اليهود قتلوا ، فكيف تأتي وتقول أن الآية نفت الفاعل وهم اليهود ولم تنف وقوع القتل على المسيح !!!



مش شايف اعتراض منطقي في سؤالك!
اليهود إدعوا، كتابك نفى عن اليهود، ده لا يؤثر على فعل الفاعل الآخر ولا الفعل نفسه في شيء، فمازال الرومان لم يتم نفي الفعل عنهم وايضا لم يتم نفي الفعل نفسه!!

ونقطة الكتاب نسب القتل والصلب والتعليق لليهود يتم قراءتها في ضوء كل القصة، ويجوز عقلا نسب الفعل للمحرض بإعتباره شريك في الحدث..



> فاليهود _كما جاء عنهم في الآية_ يقولون أنهم قتلوا المسيح ، فرد الله غيظهم وبين لهم أن لم يقتلوا المسيح والذي خُيل لهم المسيح هو شخص آخر فرد الله مكرهم ونجى نبيه عليه السلام من أيديهم ،فقال عز وجل ( وما قتلوه يقينا)


1. مقدما، في النص لا يوجد أصلا "شبية" ولا يوجد "شخص آخر" ولا تلميح له!
2. اليهود بالفعل لم يقتلوا المسيح القتل الفعلي، بل الرومان. هل تنسى ان كتابي قال أيضاً في الأربعة بشائر بهذا؟ 



> فتثبت الآية الكريمة أن اليهود قتلوا وصلبوا فعلا لكن ليس المسيح ولكن من شبه لهم فقتلوه على غير يقين


كالعادة خطأ آخر، النص، حتى على فهمك أنت، لا يوجد فيه إثبات القتل والصلب على شخص آخر ولا حتى إثبات الصلب نفسه! كل ما في النص هو نفي الفاعل للقتل والصلب!..



> هذا هو الذي فهمه ويفهمه كل من يقرأ الآية الكريمة ؛ولكن خرج علينا في القرن الواحد والعشرين شخص يقول قولا أعجب من العجب .


أسلوب معروف وقديم... لو كلامي صحيح وقوي فإعترف به، ولو ضعيف وخاطيء، فأظهر خطأه..



> أريدك فقط أن تظهر المحبة وأن تناقشني بوداعة وخوف


أظهرتها ولهذا لم أرميك المرة السابقة.. لكن تذكر أنه على قدر طاقتي سأسالمك...


----------



## peace_86 (13 سبتمبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> تمام يا باشا
> 
> هنا يقولون شبه به ولم يصلب..
> طيب..
> ...



*عزيزي كاميلو ..*
يستطيع المسلم أن يرد بمليون ألف طريقة وطريقة حول هذه الجملة.
مادام تلك الجملة هي غير محددة وليست صريحة فأنا استطيع ان اقول كما يقول المسلم:

*هذه الآية تتكلم عن بشرية النبي عيسى عليه السلام..
فالآية تقول سلام علي يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حياً .. يعني هو زيه زي أي إنسان.
وليس المقصود بأبعث حياً أي قيامة المسيح كما هي متعارفة عن المسيحيين. بل البعث هو يوم القيامة الذي يحصل في يوم الدينونة.
وخاصة إن كلمة البعث وردت كل مرة في القرآن على أنها الحدث الأخير من العالم.*


باختصار ياصديقي هذا هو رد المسلم.
يسوع عند المسلمين هو نبي عادي مثل موسى وابراهيم.. لنقل أن محمد كان يؤمن بموت المسيح وقيامته..
*أين ذلك في أحاديثه؟ *لماذا لم يتطرق الإسلام إلى هذا الحدث ولو بالإشارة. لماذا مثلاً لم يعطي تفسيرات حول صلب المسيح..
يعني تكلم الإسلام عن الولادة العذرية بحجة أن الله يفعل مايشاء وبطريقة "*كن فيكون*" ..
كان له رأي حول هذا الموضوع.

لكن إن كان القرآن يعترف بصلب المسيح (دعك من حكاية قيامته جانباً) لماذا لم يتكلم بها أو يعطي تفصيلات أكثر حول هذا الموضوع ..

لو أن المسلمين أقروا بصلب المسيح..  وأن اليهود والرومان قتلوه.. وأنه مات مصلوباً.. وقام من الموت ورفع إلى السماء ..
هذا يؤدي *تلقائياً* إلى عدم الحاجة بالإيمان بمحمد ولا برسالته..

لذلك كان محمد يركز دائماً.. أن المسيح لم يصلب.. لم يصلب..
سيأتي في اليوم الأخير ويكسر الصليب. الموضوع محسوم!

*خذ الموضوع بالمجمل وبشكل أشمل.. لا تتوقف عند آية معينة وتقيس عليه رأيك.
خذ الموضوع بالأدلة والبراهين ومن الداخل والخارج وأقرأ التفسيرات القديمة والشروحات الإسلامية وأحاديث محمد وأصحاب محمد..*

لا يمكن لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن محمد (وبالإضافة إلى القرنين الاوليين من المسلمين) قد آمنوا بصلب المسيح. أو على الأقل قد آمنوا بموته ثم ارتفع إلى السماء..

نعم هناك سقطات غفل عنها الإسلام ووضعها سهواً في قرآنه (*وذلك لأن الإسلام هو نوعاً ما بدعة وهرطقة مسيحية*) .. يعني أن عيسى سيحكم الأرض في آخر الزمان وبأن عيسى هو الوحيد الذي لم يجربه الشيطان وأن عيسى ومريم هما أفضل الخلق...
هناك ميزات إنفرد بها عيسى المسيح وذلك لأن مؤلفي القرآن اصلاً هم من المسيحيين المهرطقين.. ورقة بن نوفل والبحيرى وغيرهم..


----------



## kalimooo (13 سبتمبر 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *عزيزي كاميلو ..*
> يستطيع المسلم أن يرد بمليون ألف طريقة وطريقة حول هذه الجملة.
> مادام تلك الجملة هي غير محددة وليست صريحة فأنا استطيع ان اقول كما يقول المسلم:
> 
> ...



ايوة بعرفهم كل الايات التي تتكلم عن المسيح بالقرأن
حوالي 36 اية
ومن ضمنهم  واهمهم
( أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنْفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْراً بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ )
مش فاهم مين عنده صفة الخلق غير الله
=================
ماشي يا باشا
انا لا احب ان ادخل بهكذا حوارات لأنها عقيمة لكن دفعني الفضول
انا من انصار القِ كلمتك وامشي والباقي على الرب
اي  الرب قادر ان يجعل اي انسان يؤمن


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 سبتمبر 2014)

> يستطيع المسلم أن يرد بمليون ألف طريقة وطريقة حول هذه الجملة.
> مادام تلك الجملة هي غير محددة وليست صريحة فأنا استطيع ان اقول كما يقول المسلم:
> 
> هذه الآية تتكلم عن بشرية النبي عيسى عليه السلام..
> ...



هم يقولون هذا فعلا ونحن نرد عليهم ولا يستطيوا ان يردوا علينا!! فما المشكلة التي تواجهك في نقاشنا معهم عزيزي؟



> أين ذلك في أحاديثه؟ لماذا لم يتطرق الإسلام إلى هذا الحدث ولو بالإشارة. لماذا مثلاً لم يعطي تفسيرات حول صلب المسيح..
> يعني تكلم الإسلام عن الولادة العذرية بحجة أن الله يفعل مايشاء وبطريقة "كن فيكون" ..
> كان له رأي حول هذا الموضوع.


يبدو انك أسأت فهم الموضوع كاملا، أنا لم أطلب من المسلم أن يعترف أن المسيح صلب او مات، ولا يهمني رأي المسلم أصلا، لكن ما اتكلم فيه هو أن القرآن لم يقل أن المسيح "لم يصلب" او "لم يقتل" أي لم ينف موت المسيح ولا صلبه، فمن لديه دليل نفي للفعل نفسه فليتفضل به ونناقشه، أما كون المسلم يؤمن أن المسيح لم يصلب او لم يمت فلؤمن، ليس لي علاقة بإيمانه، لكن كونه ينسب أن القرآن فيه دليل نفي، فهذا ما اتكلم فيه..



> لكن إن كان القرآن يعترف بصلب المسيح (دعك من حكاية قيامته جانباً) لماذا لم يتكلم بها أو يعطي تفصيلات أكثر حول هذا الموضوع ..


القرآن لم يتكلم عن أشياء كثيرة مهمة أستطيع كلها أن أسأل فيها، مثل السؤال: أين قال إله الإسلام لرسول الإسلام: أنا الله؟
لم يقل ولا مرة! وهناك أسئلة أخرى، فحجتك هنا ليست قوية، وانا لا أطلب إعتراف من القرآن بصلب وموت المسيح!



> لو أن المسلمين أقروا بصلب المسيح.. وأن اليهود والرومان قتلوه.. وأنه مات مصلوباً.. وقام من الموت ورفع إلى السماء ..
> هذا يؤدي تلقائياً إلى عدم الحاجة بالإيمان بمحمد ولا برسالته..


لا، خطأ، من قال هذا؟ ولماذا هذا يترتب عليه ذلك؟



> لذلك كان محمد يركز دائماً.. أن المسيح لم يصلب.. لم يصلب..


أنت تكتب بكل سهولة في بضع ثوان، ما أطلبه انا لشهور منهم ولا يوجد، أين قال القرآن "ما صلب" أو "ما قتل"؟ أين؟



> خذ الموضوع بالأدلة والبراهين ومن الداخل والخارج وأقرأ التفسيرات القديمة والشروحات الإسلامية وأحاديث محمد وأصحاب محمد..



السؤال هو عن القرآن!!
يمكنك مراسلتي بخصوص الأحاديث الصحيحة..



> لا يمكن لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن محمد (وبالإضافة إلى القرنين الاوليين من المسلمين) قد آمنوا بصلب المسيح. أو على الأقل قد آمنوا بموته ثم ارتفع إلى السماء..


وهذا لا نبحث فيه اصلا ولا نريده!


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 أكتوبر 2014)

27 ‎لانه بالحقيقة اجتمع على فتاك القدوس الذي مسحته هيرودس وبيلاطس البنطي مع امم وشعوب اسرائيل
28 ليفعلوا كل ما سبقت فعيّنت يدك ومشورتك ان يكون‏‎.
Ac 4:27-28

هل من أدلة جديدة؟


----------



## abdel hi (15 نوفمبر 2014)

أعوذ بالله من الضلال  



> هل من أدلة جديدة؟


 
اثبات الموت العادى بلا شبهة جناية = نفى الصلب والقتل 

كيف اثبت الله الموت الطبيعى العادى (على الفراش)  لعيسى؟؟
الجواب: أثبت ذلك عندما قال  ((......انى متوفيك......)) 

اى عيل معتوه بيعرف لغة عربية يعلم جيدا ان المقتول لا يوصف ابدا بانه توفى ولا يحكى عنه انه توفاه الله بل  يقال عنه .....قتل او استشهد او ......الخ 

افهم الان وكفى ضلال


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 نوفمبر 2014)

> اثبات الموت العادى بلا شبهة جناية = نفى الصلب والقتل


أين إثبات الموت العادي للمسيح بلا شبهة جناية؟



> الجواب: أثبت ذلك عندما قال ((......انى متوفيك......))


يعني عيسى مات؟ عيسى دلوقتي ميت؟



> اى عيل معتوه بيعرف لغة عربية يعلم جيدا ان المقتول لا يوصف ابدا بانه توفى ولا يحكى عنه انه توفاه الله بل يقال عنه .....قتل او استشهد او ......الخ


دعك من هذه الألفاظ، لو تملك ردا رد على ما رددت به على الاخ عبود عندما قال هذا الكلام..


----------



## يا هادى (21 نوفمبر 2014)

> أين إثبات الموت العادي للمسيح بلا شبهة جناية؟



انت عايز اثبات من القران الكريم؟؟؟وماقتلوه وماصلبوه 


> عني عيسى مات؟ عيسى دلوقتي ميت؟



سيدنا عيسى حى عند الله ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2014)

> انت عايز اثبات من القران الكريم؟؟؟وماقتلوه وماصلبوه


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3640743&postcount=1


> سيدنا عيسى حى عند الله ..



أخيك المسلم يقول:


> الجواب: أثبت ذلك عندما قال ((......انى متوفيك......))


----------



## apostle.paul (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*انا عندى رائ فى الموضوع دا بعد اذنك يا مولكا

نصيا مفيش دليل نصى بالقراءة اللغوية المجردة ان كاتب القران كان يقصد نفى حادثة الصلب عن " عيسى " يعنى هو مقلش نصا ان عيسى لم يصلب وصلب شبيها له على الصليب " الرواية التقليدية للمفسرين المسلمين " 

لان باختصار النص موجه لليهود " ودا غريب جدا " 
اولا ان اليهود لا يعنيهم " عيسى " من الاساس لكى يخاطبهم عن امره
ثانيا ان اليهود لم يحكموا على " عيسى " ب ناموسهم بل كان الحكم من قبل السلطة الحاكمة انذاك

ولا اعرف لماذا وجه القران الخطاب لفئة اليهود اللى قالوا " قتلنا المسيح عيسى بن مريم رسول الله " 




النص بيقول " شبه لهم " ولا نعرف ما الذى شبه لهم ومن هو المشبه والمشبه به فى هذا النص 

وهنا دخلت الاساطير الاسلامية لسد عجز القران عن تقديم رواية تاريخية بدلا من تقديم روايات هرطوقية فى احط صورها اللغوية وكانه خايف يسرد ويحكى بدل ما يغلط فاكتفى انه رمى كلمة وطلع يجرى 


لغويا كل الاساطير اللى اتحاكت حولين النص لا دليل عليها

 حسب دراسة البيئة المحيطة بكتابة القران , النص ابيونى صرف بس كاتبه فشل فى انه يصيغ المفهوم الابيونى لرفض موت المسيا وانه نجا منهم فقدم نص مبهم وغامض لا يفهم منه اى شئ وبالتالى زادت الاساطير المحاطة بالنص بحكاوى تتعمل عنها مجلدات حكاوى الف ليلية وليلة افتكر انى كنت كتبت موضوع زمان ان فى على الاقل 21 اسطورة مكتوبة فى كتب المسلمين عن النص دا وكلها خزعبلات 

النص نصا مبهم وتاريخا واضح انه صبغته ابيونية بس كاتبه فشل فى صياغته 

وفى النهاية مفيش مسلم فى العالم دلوقتى يقدر يطلع ويقول ان النص القرانى بديلا للتاريخ وانه الصورة التاريخية ليسوع الناصرى 

اذا كان ميعرفش اسمه هيعرف احداث حياته 

ياراجل كبر مخك  
*


----------



## يا هادى (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*مولكا :ممكن اسالك سؤال بسيط

تعرف معنى (ومطهرك من الذين كفروا....)؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 نوفمبر 2014)

> تعرف معنى (ومطهرك من الذين كفروا....)؟؟؟؟


تعرف ترد على السؤال المطروح؟؟


----------



## يا هادى (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*


			تعرف ترد على السؤال المطروح؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


جوابى سؤالى هو جواب سؤالك​*


----------



## يا هادى (24 نوفمبر 2014)

تفسير :ومطهرك من الذ


----------



## يا هادى (24 نوفمبر 2014)

تفسير :ومطهرك من الذين كفروا....

تفسير البغوى

قوله تعالى : ( ومطهرك من الذين كفروا ) أي مخرجك من بينهم ومنجيك منهم

السؤال دلوقتى

ازاى يقول مخرك ومنجوك من الذين كفروا وفى نفس الوقت انت تقول انه لم ينفى قتل وصلب عن المسيح باى منطق؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 نوفمبر 2014)

جوابى سؤالى هو جواب سؤالك​إذن أجب سؤالي..



> تفسير :ومطهرك من الذ


نعم؟ تفسير؟ يعني المسلمين اللي سبقوك ماكانوش يعرفوا يجيبوا أي تفسير لقوله "وما قتلوه وما صلبوه" وانت بس اللي عرفت تجيب تفاسير؟
بنقول عايزين نص من القرآن يا محترم، ماتضيعش وقتنا..



> أي مخرجك من بينهم ومنجيك منهم


النص يقول "مطهرك" وليس "مخرجك" والتطهير يكون بعد أذى وقع عليه،
كمثال: لا يمكن أن أطهر الطاهر، بل أطهر ما هو غير طاهر، أي أنك بقولك هذا أثبت عليه الصلب والقتل بدلا من أن تنفيهما!



> ازاى يقول مخرك ومنجوك


مين اللي بيقول؟ التفسير؟
ما يقول اللي يقوله! هو انا بسأل عن اللي في التفاسير أم القرآن؟

حاول تنقد ما ستأتي به ليكون له الدرجة الدنيا لأنقضه أنا..


----------



## يا هادى (24 نوفمبر 2014)

مولكا:

القران الكريم لايفسر على مزاجك ولا على مزاجى وعلى مزاج اهل الاهواء كله من النصوص القرائنيه وبالتبعيه 

سوره ال عمران
ومكرو ومكر الله والله خير الماكرين-اذ قال الله ياعيسى انى متوفيك ورافعك الى ومطهرك

ياترى ياهل ترى تعلم ماهو كان مكر اليهود لسيدنا عيسى هو قتله والتخلص منه 

فكيف كان مكر الله لهم بقتله وبموته على الصليب ولا بنجاته وانقاذه من بطش ايديهم؟؟؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 نوفمبر 2014)

> القران الكريم لايفسر على مزاجك ولا على مزاجى وعلى مزاج اهل الاهواء كله من النصوص القرائنيه وبالتبعيه


أنت من أتيت بتفسير!
مولكا لا يريد تفسير، مولكا يريد نص صريح!


> ومكرو ومكر الله والله خير الماكرين-اذ قال الله ياعيسى انى متوفيك ورافعك الى ومطهرك


فين هنا أنه لم يصلب ولم يقتل؟


> ياترى ياهل ترى تعلم ماهو كان مكر اليهود لسيدنا عيسى هو قتله والتخلص منه


لم يقل النص أن مكر اليهود هو في قتله..


> فكيف كان مكر الله لهم بقتله وبموته على الصليب ولا بنجاته وانقاذه من بطش ايديهم؟؟؟


هذا ما أطلب منك نص لإثباته...

أتمنى ألا تضيع وقتي أكثر من هذا، لو لديك نصوص صريحة، تفضل بها..


----------



## يا هادى (24 نوفمبر 2014)

امال كان مكر اليهود بسيدنا عيسى ايه؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 نوفمبر 2014)

> امال كان مكر اليهود بسيدنا عيسى ايه؟


هات نص بيقول أية هو مكر اليهود وانا اقول لك 
مرة أخيرة، إن لم يكن معك نص صريح ينفي القتل والصلب فإلتزم القراءة فقط..


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 نوفمبر 2014)

> امال كان مكر اليهود بسيدنا عيسى ايه؟


هات نص بيقول أية هو مكر اليهود وانا اقول لك 
مرة أخيرة، إن لم يكن معك نص صريح ينفي القتل والصلب فإلتزم القراءة فقط..


----------



## يا هادى (24 نوفمبر 2014)

> هات نص بيقول أية هو مكر اليهود وانا اقول لك



يعنى مش عارف مكر اليهود ....طيب

نترك بقى الباقى للقارى


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 نوفمبر 2014)

> يعنى مش عارف مكر اليهود ....طيب


مش لما يكون في نص!


----------



## من القاهرة (17 يناير 2015)

*سؤالك هو  :

اين قال القران بعدم صلب المسيح وموت المسيح 

عدم الصلب او الموت مردودا عليه بقوله تعالى : 

وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَٰكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ

وسؤالك اين قال القران بعدم موت المسيح  :

وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا (157) بَل رَّفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ ۚ

القران يشرح فى اية واحدة ماحدث 

ارادوا قتله وصلبه فلم يستطيعوا والقى الله عز وجل شبه المسيح على رجل اخر فاخذوه وصلبوه  .

هل مات المسيح ؟؟؟؟ لا 

رفعه الله عز وجل اليه حفظا وصونا له سلام الله عليه من القتل والصلب والتعذيب 

اذ لا يليق برسول من اول العزم من الرسل ان يقتل او يصلب  .

الايات :


وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَٰكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ ۚ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ ۚ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ ۚ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا (157) بَل رَّفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ ۚ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا (158)

يدعم هذا الكلام السنة النبوية الصحيحة  :

من صحيح البخارى : لا تقوم الساعة حتى ينزل فيكم ابن مريم حكما مقسطا فيكسر الصليب ويقتل الخنزير ويضع الجزية ويفيض المال حتى لا يقبله أحد.

فدل على انه صلى الله عليه وسلم حى يرزق فى السماء ينتظر الامر الالهى بالنزول الى الارض *


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2015)

> سؤالك هو :
> 
> اين قال القران بعدم صلب المسيح وموت المسيح
> 
> ...


هذا ما تم الرد عليه في رأس الموضوع!


----------



## من القاهرة (17 يناير 2015)

*رجعت الى راس الموضوع ولم اجد ردا من الاخ صاحب الموضوع  

يقول الله عز وجل  :

وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا (157) بَل رَّفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ

هنا نفى الله عز وجل القتل 

ثم اتبعه بالرفع الى السماء 

حتى لا يقول قائل ان اليهود لم يقتلوه ولكن قتله الرومان  

اعيد مرة اخرى :

لم يقتلوه 

فما الذى حدث  ؟

رفعه الله اليه  

ما المشكلة فى هذا النص 

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2015)

> رجعت الى راس الموضوع ولم اجد ردا من الاخ صاحب الموضوع
> 
> يقول الله عز وجل :
> 
> ...


إذا كنت تكذب فهذا يعرضك للحظر المباشر، وإذا كنت لست مؤهلا للحوار بل للقراءة فهذا سيمنعك من الحوار في هكذا موضوع، إقرأ ما في رأس الموضوع مرة أخرى بتدقيق فقد ذكر الدكتور هذا النص ورددت عليه.


----------



## من القاهرة (17 يناير 2015)

*قل لن يمكننى النقاش وانتهى الامر  

اما لغة التهديد فهذا هو المتوقع ممن لا يستطيع الرد *


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 يناير 2015)

> قل لن يمكننى النقاش وانتهى الامر


لن أستطيع النقاش مع من لا يجيد القراءة أو الكاذب أو المتعامي!
الرد أمامك في الموضوع نفسه في المشاركة الاولى، وعلى ذات النص الذي ذكرته!

أي رد منك خارج عن الرد عما ذُكر في بداية الموضوع والذي تضمن ما حواه تعليقك وفيه تكرار ما تم الرد عليه، سيتم طردك غير مأسوف عليك.


----------



## Maran+atha (8 مارس 2015)

شكرا كثير للموضوع الرائع 

احب ان اضيف للموضوع جزء بسيط 
القبر المقدس فى كل عيد (سبت النور) يخرج نور مقدس يضيء منه الشموع بالرغم من انه لا يحرق طول فترة زمنية 33 دقيقة وهو الرقم الزمنى الذى يرمز لعدد السنوات  التى كانت للرب يسوع عندما صلب 

فالنور المقدس هو شهادة ان الرب يسوع ظهر فى الجسد لفترة 33 سنة 
وايضا النور المقدس يشهد ان الرب يسوع هو الذى صلب حقا 
واخيرا يشهد النور المقدس عن قيامة الرب يسوع من القبر المقدس فى اليوم الثالث 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## toyota_terios (11 مارس 2015)

يا الله
الحوار مستمر إلى الآن! !
لا عجب والله .. فمن يعتقد أن هناك أحاديث لا سند ولا متن لها يجادل فمن الطبيعي أن يجادل في الأمور البينات. 
هذا من المضحكات المبكيات
هداك الله يا مولكا


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مارس 2015)

الموضوع مفتوح لكل مسلم محترم، تفضلوا بالنصوص.


----------



## speed15987 (21 مارس 2015)

للنفي القاطع يقول الله في القرآن: بل رفعه الله اليه 
فلم يكتف بقول: وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم
فلو مات ما صح قول الرفع من اساسه


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2015)

> للنفي القاطع يقول الله في القرآن: بل رفعه الله اليه


المسيحيون يقولون أيضا أن الله رفعه (بحسب فهمك).. ومع ذلك يقولون بموته.


> فلو مات ما صح قول الرفع من اساسه


خطأ، مات ثم قام ثم رفعه الله..


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 مارس 2015)

موضوع روعة به معلومات مهمة جدا
عن صلب المسيح ادلة منطقية جدا
وقبل كل ذلك ايماننا العميق بصلب المسيح
الرب يباركك


----------



## يا هادى (22 مارس 2015)

*


			خطأ، مات ثم قام ثم رفعه الله.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لما تقول انه مات دا فى حد ذاته مصيبه لان كده بياكد ان الشيطان انتصر ...بجعلهم قتل النبى المرسل لهم​*


----------



## حنا السرياني (22 مارس 2015)

يا هادى قال:


> *
> 
> لما تقول انه مات دا فى حد ذاته مصيبه لان كده بياكد ان الشيطان انتصر ...بجعلهم قتل النبى المرسل لهم
> ​*



* {وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَىٰ ٱلْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِ بِٱلرُّسُلِ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ٱبْنَ مَرْيَمَ ٱلْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ ٱلْقُدُسِ أَفَكُلَّمَا جَآءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لاَ تَهْوَىٰ أَنْفُسُكُمْ ٱسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ فَفَرِيقاً كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقاً تَقْتُلُونَ} البقرة* 87
​


----------



## يا هادى (23 مارس 2015)

*هما اللى قتلوا يسوع مكنوش عارفين انه الاله ياحنا 

تخيل بقى لما الشيطان يقلهم اقتلوا الاله وهما يقتلوه ياحنا 

دا اكبر دليل على انتصار الشيطان على الاله 

فهمت ياحنا قصدى ايه ولا لسه دا من خلال معتقدكم انتم 

عندنا شى مختلف تماما قتل الانبياء فى الاسلام ولو على اقل تقدير بقتلوا نبى بشر يعنى مش اله 

ياريت تكون الفكره وصلت ياحنا السريانى​*


----------



## حنا السرياني (23 مارس 2015)

يا هادى قال:


> *هما اللى قتلوا يسوع مكنوش عارفين انه الاله ياحنا
> *​



*و لماذا تم صلبة أصلا؟*
*الم يكن بسبب قوله بانه هو ابن الله!*




يا هادى قال:


> * تخيل بقى لما الشيطان يقلهم اقتلوا الاله وهما يقتلوه ياحنا *
> * دا اكبر دليل على انتصار الشيطان على الاله
> *




*من قال ان المسيح مات بالوهيتة على الصليب*
*و من قال ان الشيطان انتصر على المسيح؟؟*




يا هادى قال:


> * فهمت ياحنا قصدى ايه ولا لسه دا من خلال معتقدكم انتم
> 
> عندنا شى مختلف تماما قتل الانبياء فى الاسلام ولو على اقل تقدير بقتلوا نبى بشر يعنى مش اله
> 
> ياريت تكون الفكره وصلت ياحنا السريانى*



*كيف استنتجت موت الآلة؟!*
*و ما الفرق بين قتل اليهود للمسيح و قتلهم للأنبياء الآخرين؟*

*رأيي الشخصي في هذا الموضوع ان النص القرأني لا ينفي و لا يثبت صلب المسيح فهو من اكثر النصوص زئبقية على الاطلاق*
*و من الواضح لي ان الكاتب تاثر بالعقيدة الدوسيتية القائلة بان المسيح صلب و لكن شبه للناس بانه يصلب و يتألم و لكنه لم يكن يتألم لان جسدة خيالي و ليس كجسد سائر البشر*
* فمؤلف القرأن اكتفى بهذه الجزئية عن الصلب و لم يشر الى الموضوع لا من قريب و لا من بعيد و جعل المسلمين في حيرة من امرهم لقرون** رغم انه خصص سورة كاملة لسب أبو لهب*

* لم يتكلم محمد عن هذه الجزئية مطلقا رغم انه تكلم حتى عن ال*

*قد علَّمكم نبيُّكم صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ كلَّ شيءٍ . حتى الخِراءةَ . قال، فقال : أجل . لقد نهانا أن نستقبلَ القبلةَ لغائطٍ أو بولٍ . أو أن نستنجيَ باليمينِ . أو أن نستنجيَ بأقلَّ من ثلاثةِ أحجارٍ . أو أن نستنجيَ برجيعٍ أو بعظمٍ .
الراوي : سلمان الفارسي المحدث : مسلم
المصدر : صحيح مسلم الصفحة أو الرقم: 262 خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح*

*و روايات التي ذكرها المفسرين خرافية و بعيدة كل البعد عن الواقع و لا يصدقها شخص ذو عقل *



​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مارس 2015)

أي مشاركة أخرى خارجة عن الموضوع ستحذف والتعليقات عليها..

يا يا هادي، عندك نص ينفي قتل المسيح وصلبه، قدمه، ماعندكش، إكتفي بالقراءة.


----------

